# Rosebud's journey journal



## Rosebud

Hi Peeps,
There is good, bad and ugly to report, and agony and ecstasy, so lets get started, warts and all.
I first want to tell you I joined MP a year ago. I have learned so much from you people. Thank you. Thank you.

I think I left off telling you that I had gotten some spider mite infested clones, but I knew before I got them they had them. They were isolated in the shed and now I can tell you that the Liquid ladybugs organic spray works.  I sprayed every 5 days for three times. I brought them in and inspected the heck out of them.  I threw out one very small clone that had some damage from whatever he used before and I thought it might still have a viable egg, don't know, tossed it.. The reason I was willing to take mite infested clones is because of the TRAIN WRECK. I also got a Medicine Woman and White Widow.   I have grown the TW  before from the same clone guy and as you all know it is my fav.
So what is going on now: 

Bubble cloner: (thanks 2Dog) 
3 Jack Herer, 3 Colombian Gold

(This is the warts and all part) I took 6 cutting off each of those plants over a month ago. They sat in water in a cup in the darkest corner of the veg closet for over a month. One had even rooted on it's own, no nothing. Bad rosebud. Good plants, am cloning them now. (thanks hamster for your clones in the refrigerator crisper, thread)

I will post this and see if the picture works.


----------



## 420_Osborn

First in.....Meds I call the Milk Crate!!!!!


----------



## Rosebud

Here are the previous mite infested clones, 
2 each of: WW and Medicine Woman:


----------



## Rosebud

Train Wreck. I wish you could have seen how small the mite ridden leaves were. Does this ever make me a believer in the Liquid Ladybugs. 
I will take you in the flower room tonight or tomorrow.
Welcome Ozo! Good to see you here.


----------



## slowmo77

i ruined a bunch of plants with neem oil, i ended up with spidermites in flowering and the only thing i could get was neem oil. i beat the mites but the bud tasted ruff even after many many rinses. 

i'll pull up a seat and follow along


----------



## the chef

Nice im in! Kill the Borg!


----------



## warfish

Looking good, Rosebud    I will be checking back for the bloom room pics later for sure!  Ohh, by the way I found that if you rip the counter top and sink out of your bathroom that you have more floor space   Not saying you should, but at the rate you have been expanding I wouldn't put it past you! :hubba:


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks for the giggle. You know this bathroom was scheduled for remodel and now I won't let him. It is a big fat mess in there. I need to sweep for the 100th time before I take pic's in the morning.
Good to see you Warfish. Did you ever tell me what Dwc is?


----------



## Locked

Deep Water Culture I believe......Pushing my lil hamster body up to the front...don't make me bite....make a hole damnzit.


----------



## budculese

i wonder if there will any lasting damage from the borg ,i'll be interested in the final harvest .


----------



## Peter Jennings

So what did we end up with for room upgrades. I know you were getting larger lights for flowering. 

Dang, I hope that wasn't a hampster I just stepped on. There is something squisshy on the floor over here.

Clean up isle 4!!


----------



## ozzydiodude

glad this ol'tree stump is to hard for yall


----------



## Rosebud

Look Pete, ya can't be stepping on Hamster, he is a famous rodent around these parts you know and not only that he is nice, so no squishing.
My grow room:
4x4 room with two doors exiting, one bathtub, nothing else.
1 600 hps NEW from santa!!!!
1 400 hps new bulb

Organic grow:
last grow had light incident. Not a good yield at all so I am thinking this 1000 watts I am running is going to make that all better. well, on the advice of someone not on this board, but who knew my grow, I added HPK which for people like me that is Potash and Phosphate..this was from Roots Organic line, Bat guano, which we all know is the best shtuff around, and I added that to the Buddha bloom that I used last grow and like. Anyway, 

the green leaves turned to a muted lime green. Scary. Then the fan leaves turned bright yellow and the Columbian Gold defoliated it's fan leaves completely. I flushed and flushed...where were my peeps when i needed them....crashed, thats where. Flushed more, slowly the Jack's and the Gold regular leaves came back to a more normal green, Fumar looks like a blooming lemon tree,,,think a little nute sensitive???? OH my GOSH. This is fumars last run here anyway, but didn't want her to go out like this.

Hamster I don't know how you run such small pots. I had to re pot mine after the bat guana incident and they greened up well. I know you have great success, but i don't. 

So people, I think ya don't just up your watts and not change some things. Too much light +too much bat **** = burned plants.

Here are some pics. Mr Rose bud put the shelf up to get the ballasts off the floor. He is a nice guy that mr rb.


----------



## lordhighlama

oh thats right forgot bout the new 600.   swwwweet!!!


----------



## warfish

Got a lot going on in there   Just curious as to which way your door swings that you use to enter the room?  The door on my bathroom/bloom room used to swing in but I took it off and re hung it so it swings out.   Gave me a ton more room in there


----------



## Rosebud

Here some pics of the plants that survived. I have been putting in plants every two weeks for three times now. I think 2 of them are about 4 weeks away and some 6.

Thanks for listening to all of this stuff and for coming by. I will put some invisible couches in for ya'll to sit on and a cage for the Hamster off the floor.


----------



## Rosebud

Last picture of today.Don't be frightened by Fumar. She is not as terrible as she looks. lol
This is Jack.


----------



## stinkyelements

I am chilling over here on Hamsters cage, and i'll be along for the journey


----------



## Rosebud

Glad to have you SE. Thank you.


----------



## stinkyelements

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Glad to have you SE. Thank you.



Glad to be here, Beautiful in there!!


----------



## meetmrfist2

:watchplant: what happened to the cg?me and the wife are pullin up the couch


----------



## Rosebud

Well, shoot, the CG that drooped her fan leaves, or last grow CG?Tell Mrs fist welcome. The last grow was actually about a 7 out of 10. I like it and will keep it in my tub. ha It was hard to know how the stuff is since I messed up my lights last grow. This grow I think can be seen from space. Just by the amount of light in there. I just figured I should be wearing sun glasses in there. I will. This grows CG looks a lot better even sans fan leaves. (poet)  I will be serving tea shortly.


----------



## meetmrfist2

the new 600 will def be better,you will see more trichs at flowering and way better yeild....I am so glad we are back up and going again,might try a new grow journal,I got 3 diff strains going, they all broke ground near new years week durring the big crash,last auto grow with some MI5,hope its better than the onyx


----------



## Rosebud

Get your journal going Mr. I don't don't about M15, i need to read your journal. If we lose them, oh well. We could back them up.


----------



## meetmrfist2

I also have cali hash and aurora indica going the cali is fem and IA is ? prayin for a girl,I grew the ai last year,2nd official grow and it was decent,wil ,lbe better this time for sure, had some issues....dont know much about the ch it was a freeb from attitude,hope its as good as the warlock and motivation my last freebs...as far as doing another gj IDK,mayb after this site gets back to normal,,hopefully soon.......the MI5 stands for my indoorgrow #5,a bud got them from attitude, I have no info gonna check ......show some more bathtub porn mom....peace


----------



## meetmrfist2

hey Rosey I did some checking and the Mi5 was created by Stitch,xbred ak47 and a purple afgan, I was like cool purple weed....we will see....bye


----------



## Rosebud

Today we (mr.) dropped a fan on a small flowering Jack. Broke it in half. The half that is still alive has a pretty bad owee but I literally put a bandaid on it. I have done that with roses. I think it should heal and just be small. Anyway, I don't know if I had too much light or they were too close but it was hot and hot in the grow room as soon as it hit 60 outside. I may regret this, please give me your opinion as I can change anything, I took the 400 out which leaves the new 600 in there and put the 400 in the closet as a Metal Halide.(MH) I am happy about that. Here is a little update.

Please notice the leaves turning up and looking like they had too much heat.They look crispy to me. These were directly under the 400 but was also getting lit by the 600. Thoughts please?
Oh, if you want to see the ugly plant contest I started you can see my entry under ugly bud of the month.:doh:View attachment DSCF0542.JPG


----------



## Rosebud

meetmrfist2 said:
			
		

> hey Rosey I did some checking and the Mi5 was created by Stitch,xbred ak47 and a purple afgan, I was like cool purple weed....we will see....bye



You got some cool things going on there old son. I think this site is gonna be just fine, back it up if you are worried. I wanna see these things.


----------



## Rosebud

The bud pic in post # 27 is only five weeks in flower.


----------



## 420_Osborn

Looks like it was Really hot in there!!

Do you know what your peak temp was?


----------



## Rosebud

You know ozo, I don't think it ever got to 90. I should have checked under the 400. It wasn't too close last grow, but the 600 was just sooooo bright. It feels much better in there w/ just the 600. It is also good to run the Halide too. The kids are happy I think. What a hobby.  
That is the biggest cola I have ever had.
Oh, I and I know for sure that my lights had a big effect on last grow. I tasted a finished clone of mine grown by someone else. It was Jack and it was AWESOME. Much better then mine, I hate to say. Well, not much, but better then mine. It is hard to be honest but I need to get this dialed in and so far i have push buttons.


----------



## MosesPMG

this is what real dedication to growing looks like. green mojo to the maxx


----------



## StoneyBud

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Today we (mr.) dropped a fan on a small flowering Jack. Broke it in half. The half that is still alive has a pretty bad owee but I literally put a bandaid on it. I have done that with roses. I think it should heal and just be small.


 
I hate it when that happens! Sooner or later we all do it. On my last crop, I dropped a LED panel right on top of one of my four plants. Squished it good!

The bud in the pic looks pretty damn good to me!


----------



## faderharley

Looking good rosebud, to bad about your injured plant, hope it comes around. How do you get your photos to show-up in your journal? I uploaded a few in my continued GJ, and I have to click them to see what's what....


----------



## niteshft

Looks like you're coming along fine even with the misshaps, I'll be rooting for ya.


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Niteshift, I can use all the rooting I can get. 
Hey Fader, I wondered when you were going to come by. Good to see you.
SB, that must have been a real drag, did it kill it dead? I want to show  you guys what I did the the broken off part. Here you go. Cute huh? I am crying on the inside...not really.
I think it is time to vape some GOLD, here's to you all and specially you fader, when is your Gold done?View attachment DSCF0546.JPG


----------



## StoneyBud

Rosebud said:
			
		

> SB, that must have been a real drag, did it kill it dead?


 
It *was* a real drag. I had all four plants exactly the same height. Then WHAM, that one was only 6 inches tall again and one nice branch broke completely off.

By harvest time, it was looking pretty darn good tho'. I got about 2 oz off it. Better than nothing.

I envy ya. I haven't smoked any Gold in many, many years.

Enjoy!


----------



## Rosebud

Wish I could send you a hit. It is nice. I have no real idea if it is the same, it looks like some red bud I had as a kid. It smells and tastes familiar, and it is good. I had a light problem, my fault, so this isn't as good as it should be. Fader has a Landrace Columbian Gold I believe. Mine is a clone from a nice dispensary in Seattle. I got a jack herer there too and the ugliest plant in the world winner Fumar con dios.  
This grow is WW, which I have never grown, Train wreck, my fav, and Medicine Man/woman. I will keep the Gold and Jack in my grows. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Rosebud

Here are some new pic's[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]View attachment DSCF0549.JPG
View attachment DSCF0550.JPG


----------



## slowmo77

they have a nice frost on them for sure


----------



## tcbud

Have you much ventilation in the bathroom? A window or vent?  Can you set up a fan.  Or kick some of these onlookers to the living room?  That should cool that lil bathroom down some.

Nice to see your journal back up, I missed it, but I would like a place on the couch, I will wait my turn.


----------



## Rosebud

I MISS THE THANK YOU BUTTON.
Oh, Tc, you get the recliner, you need it after your last grow. What are you doing next month? Are you doing a full fledged grow again, I hope? 

The room has a window with a fan and another fan and another fan. Since I moved the 400 out it is much less heat and more comfortable for all of us. ha.. It is nice to have the MH on again too. I think Train wreck is happier vegging under that. I guess it got way to hot in there one or two days. We have         105 degrees in the summer so I don't think i better try growing then, we will see.
Oh, I have a funny, the Electric Co called me today, I bout died when they identified their selves. I thought oh crap they wonder why my house is glowing? but no, they needed my new email. PHEWY. See how i am w/ a guilty conscience. I am legal I don't need to be guilty right? Old habits die hard.
The spaghetti pie is ready,  Thanks for stopping in ya'll and Tc, tell me what your doing.


----------



## faderharley

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thank you Niteshift, I can use all the rooting I can get.
> Hey Fader, I wondered when you were going to come by. Good to see you.
> SB, that must have been a real drag, did it kill it dead? I want to show you guys what I did the the broken off part. Here you go. Cute huh? I am crying on the inside...not really.
> I think it is time to vape some GOLD, here's to you all and specially you fader, when is your Gold done?


 
Got a hydro patch going there. My Gold and B.Widow are having their roots rinsed for the second day. Most likely make the cut this weekend. Trichomes at 50% cloudy w/some amber starting to show, very soon.


----------



## Rosebud

how many weeks in flowering fader?


----------



## faderharley

Rosebud said:
			
		

> how many weeks in flowering fader?


 
It's been 61 days, so about 9 weeks since my 1st notice of pistil hairs. Next time I plan to switch to the 14/10 after I notice the next group of pistil hairs, I waited until the last 4 weeks of flowering to switch from 12/12 to 14/10...Also going to use molassa in the last few weeks of flowering.


----------



## umbra

It is time for me to come out of hiding. I don't mind sitting in the back. I can still see from here.


----------



## Rosebud

Yea, Umbra is here. Give me advice please. Are you growing now? If so what and where is your journal?


----------



## heal4real

hey Rosebud, they look so nice. Sorry about  the accident, I like it in the coke bottle,, are you gonna be able to save that one?
Happy trails.
Heal


----------



## umbra

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Yea, Umbra is here. Give me advice please. Are you growing now? If so what and where is your journal?


Yes I have some things going right now...no journal, though. Just been taking a back seat, and letting others show their stuff. I'll help ya, anyway I can. Everything is looking nice. Not sure there is much I can do about smushed plant, lol.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks for stopping in Heal, I don't know what to do with that little part in the coke bottle. It just keeps smiling at me and not drooping. It will die a slow agonizing death I am sure...Oh dear, that was postitive.

Umbra, I liked your journal you had before, I am ready to read another one.  Can't fix my smushed plant? oh well, i am still really glad you are here.


----------



## Gone2pot!

Hey Rosebud! Nice GJ! :ciao:


----------



## lordhighlama

:ciao: rosie!


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Lama, loved your pic's you posted today, amazing.
Hey g2p, so nice to have you here, how is your brother doing? i hope better and out of the hospital. Hugs.


----------



## Smelly_NZ

A very nice grow setup, im very impressed and a tad envious . 
Looking for ward to some harvest shots, especially curious to see the jack 
K+


----------



## suburban

I'm late to the show but I'm in.
Seriously, tell Hamster to oil that wheel - the squeaking is driving me crazy.

Did you ever write up your impressions of smoking/vaping the C. Gold?  I keep running across people growing it these days, here and elsewhere, and I think I'm going to have to dive in and start some this spring...


----------



## Rosebud

Welcome Suburban, I put hemp oil on the cage, I think the hamster needs to work out more, if ya know what I mean.

The CGold is good. I like it. I would rate it 7/10 and that is with a light problem. It was my best producer, had some nice colas. I expect it to be lots better this grow, here let me take a picture of her for you.[/ATTACH]

View attachment DSCF0562.JPG




The last picture is of Jack. He has the biggest cola I have ever seen in my garden. It has to be the new 600 Watt huh?
Would a higher watt make the plants life cycle shorter? I just peeked with a scope and they are way farther ahead then I thought. Hm....to be cont.


----------



## Rosebud

Don't be envious Smelly, and welcome btw, it took a few years to get this set up.


----------



## slowmo77

those are some nice looking buds.


----------



## budtender

Dang Rosie! those are some dank looking buds, I love the way the leaves coming out of the colas are drooping and covered up in trichs. That is going to be some great tasting smoke. Have fun, bt


----------



## suburban

Thanks for the pics! Can't wait to see the next batch with the mega-lumen lightshow you've got going now...


----------



## faderharley

Rosebud where did you get that gold and how do I get there?????lol, lol man it's awesome looking, damnnnnnn!!!!girl, you got the touch, I bow to you my dear...


----------



## Rosebud

OH my oh my oh my    
You know where I got it Fader, a dispensary in Seattle. when you and your wife take a bike trip up to Wa I will give ya a.....never mind, you can't take proper care of a clone on a harley.
Does it look like yours?


----------



## Cali*Style

Looking good Rosebud, mind if I pull up a bucket??   Still early in the year, so I have lots a time to drool over pot porn...lmao


----------



## Rosebud

I'm glad you stopped in  Cali. Pot porn is a good thing. When I see them everyday, I am looking at them critically,  So to isolate one cola, in a photo is awesome.


----------



## lordhighlama

wowza rosie... that is looking swwweeet!!!


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Lama, wish you would come over and take some good shots, like yours.


----------



## tcbud

Rose, thanks for the recliner..... let me know when you want it back..lol.

I will be starting something for my summer grow toward the end of next month.  I have a semi solid plan, but those dont ever end up as what actually happens around here it seems, so at this point Im dreaming.  I would like to get some seeds from Cali Connection (California Seed Growers, on sale at Harborside in Oakland, I think) and do maybe six to nine of them (may have to clone a few females, depending on how many I get).  Then a few different strain clones, that should fill my garden cage.  I am thinking along the OG lines from Cali Connection.  How it ends up is another matter. It is nice to start thinking about it anyway.  I have a friend that is gonna turn me on to some clones, I am sure a purple will be in there somewhere.  OR....Find that illusive NorthernLight strain......and fill my cage with it.  Like I said, at this point the sky is the limit because I haven't really started anything yet.

YOUR BUDS ROCK!  and are prolly rock hard too...lol.


----------



## faderharley

Rosebud said:
			
		

> OH my oh my oh my
> You know where I got it Fader, a dispensary in Seattle. when you and your wife take a bike trip up to Wa I will give ya a.....never mind, you can't take proper care of a clone on a harley.
> Does it look like yours?


 
Who knows, I need to visit family out that way anyway. Been wanting to take a long bike trip in 2011, take our time thru the Rockies, spend a week in Washington, take I-90 back, take I-70 out there. We have driven it a couple times before.

When I do get out there I will bring back some clones. Wish my state would go 100% legal for MMJ. Only a few townships and counties. Who knows maybe 2011 if all goes well.

Your Gold does look and has looked a little different. Your photos show awesome cola development and so thick so early into flowering. Your trichomes always look so frosty, Im sure the new 600watter hps has helped. When my upcoming new cuttings/clones go into their perspective aero-hydro grow-boxes, I do plan to hang a 400watter hps light over 1 Landrace Columbian Gold grow-box and 1 Blue Widow grow-box during that flowering process. Ill continue to grow w/my CFLs as well. But this next upcoming grow I plan to do some serious comparisons using different nutes, lights, deeper grow boxes, already got the distiller, mylar vrs white paint, molasses, super thrive. 

Also I have seen these air grow pods, kinda kool. Ill get back w/you on those air grow pods. But your gold has always looked better than mine. Other growers stated that WoS Landrace CG is not a true landrace. Some say it may have some CG in it, but a true Landrace would take 17-19 weeks to flower. WoS specs says 77 days or 11 weeks to completely flower, so??. Ill be cutting around day 65 or 66. 
Yours looks awesome...


----------



## Rosebud

fader, How tall is yours in flowering? Mine is from the dirt 30 inches to the top of the tallest cola. I took mine at 75 days last time.
Air grow pods? cool. 
Thank you for the nice compliments.
It is a real relief to be able to be legal. I would be paranoid all the time and my husband would have a fit, it wouldn't be pretty, ha.

TC, something purple is always good, what is your favorite smoke from last grow. Your grows just make me drool. So huge. Do you get a pound a plant? I wouldn't be surprised. You don't have to tell me that, that is like asking someone how much they weigh. Not my business. ha.


----------



## tcbud

No pound a plant Rose, did get some half pound plants.  I don't mind you asking.  I got two pounds from the four Strawberry Cough.  The Strawberry Cough was some of the oddest smelling reefer I have ever smelled and it smoked similar to how it smelled.  A pound between the two Lavenders, that surprised the heck out of me.  The NL didn't do that good, though the buds were bigger, the bud mass was larger on the others.  As for the small plants, they were measured in Ounces.  The Mr. Tcbud, liked the Afgoo the best.  Me, I liked the Hindu Skunk the best and the leftovers from the 2009 season.  I really think the spidermite problem effected the potency of all my plants, some more than others.


----------



## Rosebud

I don't know how you could control S mites outside.  Did you like the strawberry cough. I am writing down hindu skunk.

I haven't written this before but my Jack Herer smelled like **** to me and a couple other people and when you break open a nug you can smell it. It tasted good, smokes good and love the very calm high, like relaxing muscle high. but p.u.that stinks and the clones smell just like it. Not a strong smell, doesn't stink up the house just if you rub it.
I have WW in veg, i have never grown before, have you? It smells in veg..! I smoked some once but it was from a lousy dispensary and i still have it left so must not have been good. 
Good to talk to you. I hope your feeling well? It is so fun planing your garden. I can't wait to see what you come up from. Do you keep seeds?


----------



## Cali*Style

Just happened to be strollin through and I saw the Spider Mite problem.
Anyways, maybe give "Diatomaceous Earth" a try.  It is stunningly brilliant stuff for sure, I am dead set sold on it for outdoor use...  It single handedly wiped out my grass hopper / leaf miner, tick problem last year.  It did get a few of my praying mantises and lady bugs too though.  

 Anyways, here's a nifty linky thingy, good stuff check it out.

hxxp://www.dirtworks.net/Diatomaceous-Earth.html


 P.S...  TC, what did you think about that lavender?  :hijack over:

Smoke big and be safe!! Cali :fly:


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Cali, but I don't believe diatomaceous earth is a treatment for spider mites. It works for lots of other things, but the mite eggs are on the leaves, not in the ground.
I am glad you stopped by and thankfully no more mites in a month now..phewy. They can be a pain.


----------



## 420_Osborn

just letting you know I'm always checking in on ya!!

Where's the pictures??


----------



## Rosebud

Post number 56 was taken yesterday, you will have to see what you missed. I just thought the white would reflect the light better.
Thanks for stopping in ozo.


----------



## 420_Osborn

Cant believe I missed those pics....Looking good!


----------



## faderharley

Rosebud said:
			
		

> fader, How tall is yours in flowering? Mine is from the dirt 30 inches to the top of the tallest cola. I took mine at 75 days last time.
> Air grow pods? cool.
> Thank you for the nice compliments.
> It is a real relief to be able to be legal. I would be paranoid all the time and my husband would have a fit, it wouldn't be pretty, ha.


 
The CGold got about 28-30 inches tall. The B.Widow really stretched, maybe 36-38 inches w/some colas. Todays the cut at 116 days w/66 days of flowering. Will be tasting/curing it by friday. It's very dry in the house so it won't take long to dry...


----------



## tcbud

Cali*Style said:
			
		

> P.S...  TC, what did you think about that lavender?  :hijack over:
> 
> Smoke big and be safe!! Cali :fly:



I liked the Lavender better from a friends garden, it was the same cut.  His was a little farther along when he took it.  Because of cold weather here I take everything by nine/ten weeks max (from when flowers show)

Hijack over.

Rose, I would reccomend the Hindu Skunk anytime.  The Strawberry Cough is a good daytime high.  Keeps you relaxed but not out to lunch.  I liked it.  It has the oddest aroma though.  Like no reefer I have ever sniffed before.  I have never grown WW, it takes too long to finish for me to grow.  I have to go with the indica dom plants, early finish is what I need.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks you  TC for the recommendation. How amber do you go?

This is the new veg closet. You can laugh if you want.
I love this guest room now, I just go and sit on the bed and stare at this wonderful happy plants. ( I know I should probably get out more). These are the spidermite baby clones from a month ago. The tallest one is WW and the one on the right is TW, middle-gold, Left is Medicine Man.View attachment DSCF0566.JPG


----------



## slowmo77

very nice rosebud


----------



## budtender

Lookin good rosebud nice and bushy. Thanks for the pics and your awesome attitude. take care and happy growing, bt


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks for stopping by bt. I don't know how long I will veg this group. Seems like they could go in to flower now but i would like some more size on them. There is no room in the flower room anyway. So I guess I will veg a couple more weeks minimum.


----------



## lordhighlama

wow they have come along way since the mites!


----------



## Rosebud

Isn't that great Lama? I wish I could rebound like that with a little lemongrass spray.  Maybe I will try it.


----------



## Rosebud

Today is harvest for one Jack Herer. She is my biggest cola ever. I tasted her this morning, and frankly, why would I want anything better then this?:holysheep:  So I guess we can say that lighting makes a bigass difference. You will notice nute burn, my jack doesn't  care for bat guano, thank you very much. The combo of almost too much light and too much fert was stressful on them. I have the one 600 in there now and I think for me that is the way to go. 1000 was so hot and hotter. 
I am going to go cut this wonderful forgiving plant down. I will tell her thank you.View attachment DSCF0567.JPG


----------



## faderharley

Beautiful photo of that bud, looks real good. Kinda interested in that medicine man, it's on my strain list to get.


----------



## tcbud

Rose, I take the girls at Mid October, trichs are usually about 10% amber, some plants will be more.  Like the Hindu Skunk this year I took at eight weeks, it was nearer to 20% and was one of my best for the year.  Last year, the Northern Lights were harvested the same date as this year and not even as strong.  The plants were supposed to be the same, but were not.  Like I said, I have to go by frost/freeze than amber.

I totally understand you sitting on the bed and gazing at your plants.  I have guests coming up on the 11th, as soon as they leave the guest room is gonna become the baby plant room.  I go in there ten times a day when there are babies or mothers in there.

Beautiful forgiving Jack!


----------



## Rosebud

Tc, do you think when a variety is 50/50 that you will ever get the couch lock with that much sativa in it? I think no, but  I don't know.


----------



## tcbud

I think the couch lock has to do with amber trichs.  If you let a plant go till it is say 30% amber, wont that bring on couch lock no matter what?  I dont really know.  That NL I spoke of was about 20% when I took it in 09 at ten weeks, it was excellent couch lock, up there in the top two I have ever grown.  NL has a good part Sativa, I dont know what percent exactly.


----------



## 420_Osborn

Rose, That bud looks beautiful!! Enjoy the smoke....

So do you plan on using the 400 somewhere else? I have my 600 and will start using it tomorrow. Hope its not TOO hot.


----------



## Rosebud

I just want to say THANK YOU to MP, I got my biggest yield ever. I could not have done that with out this group and the great journals and advice.
I am a happy girl. Here are some pic's of the harvest.View attachment DSCF0573.JPG


View attachment DSCF0574.JPG


View attachment DSCF0575.JPG


----------



## Rosebud

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> Rose, That bud looks beautiful!! Enjoy the smoke....
> 
> So do you plan on using the 400 somewhere else? I have my 600 and will start using it tomorrow. Hope its not TOO hot.




Hi Ozo, I am using the 400 in the veg closet. along with a tiny T5. Working great. 
How's your menagerie?

Thanks tcbud, I thought you grew primarily indica. I forgot about the NL. Hm..maybe someone can answer us.
Thanks for stopping by. Is the recliner comfy?


----------



## 420_Osborn

I'm gonna update here tonight...Veggers right now and Flower later on tonight.

I'm verry happy for you Rose!! Its nice to see that you went from being down in the dumps about yield, to breaking your record!!! Thats just awesome!!

Great Job!


----------



## Rosebud

Why does just harvesting make you so loaded. I had to go to bed last night at 6:00. That is some heavy duty Jack. (pun intended).


----------



## 2Dog

awesome pics dude what chunks of delight you have grown!!!!  I am impressed for sure~


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks, I learned a lot from you, so pat yourself on the back.


----------



## my my

Rose, GREAT JOB, Opps i mean BUD


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Mymy, I am still in shock, in a good kind of way.


----------



## lordhighlama

holy cola rose... that thing is a monster!


----------



## meetmrfist2

:holysheep: great harvest mom,that 600 made a big difference from your last go round,I am so happy for you,dang thats a nice bud,hope it taste as good as she looks....


----------



## tcbud

*Congrats on the wonderful harvest and breaking your record!*


----------



## nouvellechef

Looking good neighbor!


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you everyone I learned from all of you.

I will never harvest with mr rb in the house again. He doesn't smoke but wishes he could. He will in two years when he retires...Oh my gosh he about freaked out at the smell. He was already to put an exhaust fan in the guest room. He had all the doors open, i guess so the neighbors would be sure what we were doing other then a mild guess. He put towels under the bedroom doors so the smell didn't escape. He was very concerned. Like I said i will do the next plant when he is at work and the smell will be somewhat lessened when he gets home. It was very stinky.
Thanks again you guys.


----------



## slowmo77

Tell Mr. Rb that it goes by pretty fast.. im at the end of a 2 year wait. 3 more months and i can smoke all i want.


----------



## Rosebud

Awesome for you slowmo. Your going to have some great stuff to dive into. It has been two years for you? well, it won't take much as your so clean. It is 25 years for mr rb. I can't wait to see him get loaded the first time. Obviously the stuff has changed a little in THREE DECADES...and his wife is a pretty good grower (this week).
You will have to post as soon as you smoke your first, well second if there is something else you'd like to do first. lol


----------



## MosesPMG

niice! :aok: smoke report?


----------



## Rosebud

I did a sample microwaved @50% and it doesn't need to be any better. I usually am a sativa girl, but this is the can't move and probably drool a little, not a day time one for me.
I am very happy with it. I have one more like it to harvest maybe in a couple of days. It doesn't have the one large cola. When it is cured it is very nice mellow taste, not harsh at all and smooth. I can't tell you what it tastes like except good. I will let you know when it has been properly cured.


----------



## budtender

:holysheep: Rosebud, that looks very good, congrats! I almost drooled on my keyboard looking at that big bud. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## bho_expertz

Thank you too Rosebud . Happy smokes


----------



## Rosebud

Today I will take clones of the TW, medicine man, and WW. Then the big kids will go into flower. There isn't much room in there but the jack and gold and fumar just aren't ready yet. My kids come home this weekend and the guest room is full of vegging plants...so that is why they are going into flower now. 
Wish me luck on the clones, it always scares me a little. I am taking three of each variety. I will use the bubble cloner in the DIY section.(thanks 2dog)  I will post a pic later.
Thanks for stopping by.View attachment DSCF0577.JPG


----------



## 420_Osborn

Rose my bubbler cloner looks identical!!
(runs to veg room to check that mine is still there)

:rofl: OK you didnt steal mine...


----------



## Rosebud

I did run up there and steal yours. Wonder why yours looks like mine???

This is Train wreck and Medicine Woman going to the flowering room. TW measures 22 from the dirt and Medicine woman is 28"  Oh dear. white widow is 28 as well. I have a lot of height, but it will be interesting to see how much of a stretch they do?
WW is the last  pic. 
I added some happy frog to spiff up the soil this morning. I will go light on the ferts this time as I burned the hell out of them last time. Maybe I will wait a week or so, so they can get used to the 600 w light. Last grow it was too much ferts and light at once.View attachment DSCF0579.JPG


View attachment DSCF0580.JPG
[/ATTACH]

Back to cloning, thanks for stopping by.


----------



## bho_expertz

They look great Rose ...


----------



## Rosebud

thanks expertz.  two more months i will be hopefully smoking train wreck, and that makes me so very happy.


----------



## umbra

RB you have everything dialed in very nicely. Very healthy plants. While I have smoked train wreck, I have never grown it. I do have some special TW beans...maybe its time.


----------



## the chef

Very nice Rosie!


----------



## Roddy

Will be watching, my TW is at 25" (but is being trained to grow sideways and is more around 35" total). My WW went into bud on the 24th at 29" and was 51" last night.

Good looking plants, good luck!


----------



## 420_Osborn

:rofl: I guess I can share with MP

Thanks again Rose!!


----------



## lordhighlama

looking good rose... that trainwreck is gonna be a monster!


----------



## Rosebud

*Umbra,  Start your train wreck and we can have a TW party. Thanks for your confidence. I have not so much.

Thanks Chef,I appreciate ya.

*
*Roddy*Why did I think WW was short? Oh dear. Does  mine look like yours? Have you grown it before and if so how was the yield? Yours went to flower on Jan 24th and it almost doubled? wow.

Ozo, we can share that I taught you everything you know about cloning. lol
I need to work on my bold. 

View attachment DSCF0583.JPG


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Lama, 
That is what i am worried about. My last one I did lst. I haven't done anything but admired this one. ha.
It should be ok, but my flowering room is FULL. Have four to come out of there any minute. I hope they all get a long.


----------



## Roddy

Apologies, corrected height is 46.5" as of tonight for the WW....I was given bad info earlier! She had been topped several times, creating a 30" across multiple cola forest. First time growing her, but have great hope lol!


----------



## FA$TCA$H

super lush, WOW!


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Cash, not bad for being those little mite infested clones, eh? It will be interesting to see how big (tall) they get.


----------



## faderharley

Nice cloner, nice grow. Been under the ****ing snow and weather the past few days


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks fader, sorry about your weather. That was some snow across so many miles. 
I harvested a columbian gold tonight, well half a plant. It is some great, really good smoke this time, I am very happy. Have you smoked yours  yet?


----------



## tcbud

Nice Nice NICE!

Beautiful plants Rose.

My Mr TC dosent smoke most of the year.  He get three months in during the winter.  A couple more years here and retiring will mean smoking year round for him.  I love it when he starts smoking after he gets laid off in the fall.  He is such a light weight then.

Again, beautiful plans and clones.


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you TC, that is nice to hear.

I think the whole world should smoke pot and lighten up.
Are you getting ready to plant soon? Or is it too early?


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Peeps,
Today I finished harvesting a Gold. Here is a pic for you. View attachment DSCF0589.JPG
I have to tell you a story about the first part of this plant. Mr rb is quiet worried about the smell while harvesting,( thus, i do it when he is at work) so, last week I harvested 2/3 of this plant and for his benefit hung it in his shed. I put the heater on 72. Then we had company and I checked on it the next day, it was fine but the next day,when I went to the shed the temp in there was 92. The buds were crisp, I was ticked, but had company so couldn't do anything about my tickedness. Anyway, I stuck them in a jar checked on them the next day and they are moist. PHEWY. I thought it was ruined but no, it wasn't.
I was going to harvest this guy today, but after thorough examination it isn't time yet. Which is weird cause his little mate was ready last week.View attachment DSCF0587.JPG
[/ATTACH]

Now, I am considering taking fumar, I have never had such a ridiculous looking plant. I really thought it would win an ugly plant contest but it didn't. Can you tell I smoked some of her and I do believe she is ready, kinda makes me verbose. Big word verbose, i am so toasted I don't know but I think it means talk too much.  Ok, I will take a pic of Fumar, it will be the last pic. I will thank her for her service and let her know I appreciate her but this is bon voyage for us.[/ATTACH]

Well, that's it for here, i hope this isn't too boring.


----------



## 420_Osborn

I'm digging that curved cola...

Thats Fumar correct?


----------



## nova564t

You visit the Microwave yet?


----------



## 420_Osborn

Rose, dont you have a vape? Have you tried vaporizing fresh buds? I do it when I'm testing. Just cut it off the plant, trim, chop up fine, and vape. No waiting needed. I do need to turn the heat up a bit tho.


----------



## Rosebud

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> I'm digging that curved cola...
> 
> Thats Fumar correct?



Yes, that is the fumar *ozo*. I tried to vape a fresh little nug but it really didn't work. So, yes *Nova*, I did the microwave for a few seconds and then vaped and that worked. The problem I have *Ozo* is  it was in one hunk and my vap needs it to be ground and ya can't grind wet pot.


----------



## meetmrfist2

:bong: Rosie you should have enuff of the dank from your last harvest,let it cure....:bong:


----------



## Rosebud

Hey birthday boy, yes, i have lots of stuff from my last harvest, but that is how I tell if it should come down or not. I check tric's too. 
The real deal is I want the flowering plants outta there so the new flowering have more room and so i can get in there to work.  8 plants in the little room was too much, still need work on my perpetual harvest to get it down better. Thanks for stopping by.
You know what mr? I get 1/4 dry of the weight when wet, I had 11 ounces wet and 2.5 dry. I think  mr. rb figured it out to .23 % or something. I also have been know to share too much.  Is your wet/dry ration like that, anyone?


----------



## 420_Osborn

Rose, You can too grind wet pot!! :ignore: I know this!

You got a good grinder??? I use a sharp stone and it works like a dream!!:woohoo:

But I'd rather grind up my Ready to smoke buds.


----------



## Rosebud

What's a sharp stone, you are supposed to keep me up to date...geez.


----------



## 420_Osborn

Rosebud said:
			
		

> *What's a sharp stone*, you are supposed to keep me up to date...geez.



:shocked:AHHH!!! You have been missing out "mom"! :rofl: Coulnt help that one Rose!!

Mine is a blue "Sharp Stone" circular grinder...only cost me $20. Best grinder on earth besides a coffee bean grinder haha. I've had mine for about 2 years now and as sharp as when I bought it. 

My buddies Sharp Stone is about 4 years old and is only missing a few teeth, but still in good shape. 

:beatnik:


----------



## Rosebud

At least you didn't call me grandma, that would be worse. I am not one yet, i am much to young. ha. Besides I think I did adopt you, it's just the family is sure your a you know.

I went right out and got a Sharp stone circular grinder, it was more then 20.00 but it makes a HUGE difference. So thanks for the heads up. I am really liking my vapir now, just wish it was silent. I think I will have to save up for a silent one.  
I am smoking a blend of Jack and Gold tonight..  It is ridiculously good. 
Thanks again


----------



## 420_Osborn

:rofl: You're no G-ma in my book...Maybe my little clones' grandma!! HAHA 

That was super quick! I'm glad ya like it. The kief tends to build pretty quick in my grinder...Did ya get a 4 piece or what?


----------



## Rosebud

Yes I got the four piece, it is awesome, thanks for the help. Remember, it is your job to make my job of getting toasted easier. I have grinding to do...YES! Thanks Ozo.


----------



## Rosebud

Here is a pic, is it like yours?


----------



## 420_Osborn

Nope. Mine doesnt have the crank on the top...but those look like they'd come in handy. I sometimes have to crank pretty hard.


----------



## faderharley

Nice harvest rosebud


----------



## Rosebud

Hi friends,
Harvested this guy today.View attachment DSCF0598.JPG


View attachment DSCF0597.JPG



 And I learned something. I had read several times about the plant having some sort of pre-determined weight regardless of pruning technique.  Well, it is true. This Jack had been topped to produce three colas. The weight of those was almost exactly the weight of the large cola from a couple of weeks ago. Weird and interesting to me.
Here is a pick of one of the three colas.View attachment DSCF0603.JPG


----------



## Rosebud

I also harvested, if I can use that word the Fumars. I just took my hand like I was stripping leaves off a plant and got all the small buds and threw them on the screen. They will be dry in no time and I will see in a few weeks what they smoke like. 

Here is the kids in the flowering bathtub. Don't they look happy? They make me happy and stoned.View attachment DSCF0605.JPG


They are from left, Medicine Man is real name, but since she's a girl it is Medicine Woman, Train wreck, and White Widow. They were flipped ten days ago and are reacting.

Thanks for stopping in. 
Green love.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Im in :heart:...:doh:..theres a Mr Rose...better slide Him this :48: 




:clap:  Well Done you


----------



## ozzydiodude

I volunteer to be your taste tester.

Good job looks great


----------



## Rosebud

One last thing, I am going to try my hand at reveging Jack. Here he is after harvesting and back in with another (gold) mom plant. hanging above my clones, Now you have seen it ALL .View attachment DSCF0600.JPG
View attachment DSCF0602.JPG


----------



## Rosebud

Ozzy, I wish you were the taste tester. I wish ya'll were here right now to critique the grow. I would love it.
4U, thanks. Mr rose doesn't smoke yet, he has to wait two more years, so I just have to smoke for both of us till then. He hasn't smoked in 25 years or so...he will be surprised huh.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

HELL YEAH he will.. married Him a Green Girl..Now I need to go chat The BHC so Im a hopeing to see some Dank on the table in there eh:bong:..load M Up!!


----------



## ozzydiodude

I taste test for you anytime just wish we could download buds

IMO I would cut that plant you are trying to reveg where I red marked it in the picView attachment rosebuds.jpg


----------



## 420_Osborn

Rose looks really good!! those colas were nice and dense and looked pretty frosty.

Bubble cloner looks good too!! 

I harvested last night too....but only because I was attacked by 2 hermies.


----------



## Rosebud

*Ozo*, What hermied on you????Crap!

*Ozzy* Ok, I will cut where you suggusted. I thought the needed more leaf that is why i left it on, but I will do it. Are you worried they will be too spindly?

thanks.


----------



## ozzydiodude

No IME the closer you can get your lights(I use CFLs) to the buds the reveg growth will come from the better and faster they reveg


----------



## 420_Osborn

Rose, My G-13 and White Widow hermied....And it was all my fault. 

I'm taking pics tonight....


----------



## Rosebud

Ozzy, am i stoned or did you just tell me to top my plants and then tell me they needed to be closer to the lights? I put them up closer to the lights. Do you still think they need topped?  Oh yeah I am stoned now, so you might have to
type
slow.
thank
you.


----------



## ozzydiodude

By cutting that plant you are planning on revegging where I said, you can get the lights closer to the buds you have left on her. They are where the new growth will come from when they start the new growth


----------



## Rosebud

So I probably shouldn't have taken as much bud off as I did.  I didn't know the new growth started there. I was thinking that like roses the new growth would take place at a leaf junction. Thank you OZZY. 
That all makes perfect sense now.


----------



## 420_Osborn

Happy Valentines Day "Mom"!!! :giggle: 

Some some for me


----------



## Rosebud

Happy Valentines my dear son. I hope you don't over do at work and school and romance with your fiance. 
Take time to relax and vape some, will ya?

Is that motherly advice? Thanks my dear OZO.


----------



## Rosebud

Well, I took some pic's of the plants 11 days into flower. I think this is when the plant itself is as pretty as it gets, in beginning flower. I am excited about the 2 new varieties. 
I see no need to fertilize yet, anyone else? I think I will wait till they ask for it after over doing it last grow.
This is Medicine Woman

View attachment DSCF0607.JPG


This is train wreck

View attachment DSCF0608.JPG


The next two are White Widow

View attachment DSCF0610.JPG
View attachment DSCF0609.JPG


Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## lordhighlama

pretty girls rose, and happy valentines day!


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Lama, Happy Valentines to you too. 
Those are the girls that had the spidermites at Christmas. I love a happy ending for those nasty creatures.
The WW shows the stretch so far, about an inch I think, that is all so far.


----------



## kaotik

man (er, woman ) that trainwreck looks like she's gonna be a nice frosty gal eh? 
unless my eyes are off, but it looks like there's a good amount of trichs on the big fans already


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you KAOTIK, I saw that too and couldn't believe it. How can that be?


----------



## lordhighlama

sure is a happy ending,, even better that you were able to fight them off without going to the heavy hitters.  

Myself I can't resist and just end up hitting them with a strong mitecide before flower just as a precaution.  Also hit the clones before they move into the veg tent.


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys,
The fumar is dried and in a jar at 1 7/8 ounce. I am trying her out for the first time dried properly, not cured. I think I told you to harvest her I just pulled the bud off the stem like pulling leaves off a tree branch. She dried in two days. I am thankful that I have it on hand to smoke and thankful she is gone. What a messy plant and finicky. Either that or I just don't know what i am doing and I hate to think that is so.

My last tincture was made from the weak stuff that was grown under a weak light grow, well it was lousy so I am remaking more tincture. I added 2 ounces shake and bud to glycerine  and added the not so good tincture and I think I will have a good combo.  It is warming for 24 hours in the rice cooker. 
That's the news from Lake Wobegon, where all the rosebuds are stoned.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:

Happy  tincureing...Ive never tried...what ever ales your pain..

take care and be safe:48:


----------



## nova564t

Nice pics!


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks *Nova*!

4U, I will let ya know in a couple days how the tincture is.

I had a birthday party for a friend and we smoked both jack and gold and threw some kief in there too, we got some pretty messed up silly laugh way too hard..  Anyway, that is what this tincture is made from.
Wish i could send you some for your neck. I still feel the pain but it seems much farther away. That's the best way I can describe it.


----------



## Rosebud

MW has stretched to 34"---6"
TW                           25---3"
WW                          31---4"

Medicine woman is a big girl.


----------



## Rosebud

If you click on it will get bigger.


----------



## Jericho

Rosebud said:
			
		

> View attachment 160189
> If you click on it will get bigger.


:hubba:

Looking good Rose.


----------



## Rosebud

Glad to have you farmer! Pull up a chair.


----------



## slowmo77

they look so happy


----------



## Rosebud

We are all very happy right this minute.


----------



## MosesPMG

they look very well taken care of :aok:


----------



## meetmrfist2

hey mom what up,been busy lately with my music,gettin ready for the season,your plants are lookin lovely,I just flipped my latest 4 days ago, startin to look like the magic is gettin ready to happen......peace


----------



## Rosebud

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> they look very well taken care of :aok:



Thanks Moses. It is fun to take care of them huh.

Mr: Hey son, how's it going. what type of music do you play? 
It is amazing how the magic does happen so fast. It is like puberty on steroids.


----------



## meetmrfist2

hey again,what up,hope you had a good weekend and everything is growing....looked to see if you posted any new pics, been gigging pretty much full time lately thank god....the band Im in has a female vocalist and we do a little bit of everything from the 70s 80s 90s ....from Janis to Tina alittle new country,some old and new rock...we kinda cover it all,I have a great group of talented musicians that like to have fun my AI and Cali hash are coming along 2nd week @ 12/12 cant wait for some dif buds....just poppin in to say HIGH


----------



## Rosebud

Hey mr, I am high, so there ya go. I wish i could come hear ya all. Are you on utube? Sounds like you do the stuff I love. 
I will get a picture this week of the girls. Of 9 clones only one has rooted. Weird. I think it was too cold in there. Next time i will put heated pad under. I know the other 8 will jump forth with white roots any minute. 
Thanks for stopping in!

Do you have pic's of your girls?


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys, today is my birthday and Mr Rosebud built a cover for the bathtub for me!!!! how cool is this? Not exactly the easiest to water, I will have to learn like all of you to not just slob it around like i could do in the tub.

Take a look. These plants are getting huge. Veg long did I??? medicine man and WW are 35 inches. 





Thanks for looking!


----------



## Jericho

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*

Very nice rosebud. all is looking really good.


----------



## MosesPMG

Happy Birthday!!  sorry this is all I could get you --> green mojo


----------



## lordhighlama

happy birthday girl!


----------



## nova564t

Have a happy, way high birthday Rosebud. Your grow looks great BTW.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Happy B-day Rosebud!
-SSF-


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you *Jerico*

*Moses*, A person can never have too much green mojo, thank you.

Hey SSFan, thank you for stopping by and the wishes.

L*ama*, Good to see you again. Thanks for the wishes.

Thanks *Nova*, it is looking pretty good huh.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thank you *Jerico*
> 
> *Moses*, A person can never have too much green mojo, thank you.
> 
> Hey SSFan, thank you for stopping by and the wishes.
> 
> L*ama*, Good to see you again. Thanks for the wishes.
> 
> Thanks *Nova*, it is looking pretty good huh.


 
It must be tough keeping up with all your fans  

-SSF-


----------



## Rosebud

It is a dreary day in the northwest. Don't know what i would do if i couldn't stand in the 1000 watts and look at beauty before my very eyes.
This is for your eyes, not the same as being here, but it will have to do.








They are in order Train Wreck, Medicine Man (woman) and WW.


----------



## Rosebud

I am feeding very lightly this time as I burnt the last grow. Let me know if you see anything wrong. or right. ha. The pictures are not the real color as the lights make them look like that, i know you knew that.


----------



## MosesPMG

hope the weather gets better!
your girls are lookin great :aok:


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Moses. I am really being affected by this greyness. I need sun. I should sit in the grow room all day. not much room for people in there. The robins came back for the summer today, that means spring is almost here. Now if the juncos are gone I will know for sure winter is over.


----------



## MosesPMG

you would get a great tan 
Just listen to the birds and imagine 75 degree weather :aok:


----------



## tcbud

*Happy Be-lated Birthday Rose!*

Nice cover for the bath tub.  I had the husband here make me a rectangle of 2x4's around where I put my plants when inside.  Then I put an old shower  curtain over it.  I spill or leakage from pots and it doesnt matter.   I like reusing stuff so the shower curtain fits the bill, anything plastic would do.

Again

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!*


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you TC. The wood he used was a little warped and he put drain holes in it so far the water ran into the holes. Good idea for the shower curtain, i have an extra one. Thanks. Have you got your seeds started yet?


----------



## Melvan

They look so much different from your last run. Tightening up that space was the key, excellent job. Such tight veg on this group. I directed someone from another forum who was wondering how they could use their bathroom as a grow room to your thread.

Keep up the good work. You're rocking it!


----------



## Melvan

alot of nutes have ph buffers built in. 

24 hours before you plan to feed mix your nutes with tap water. Then when you're ready to feed, test the ph, use ph up or down as necessary. You may find the buffers in the nutes will be enough to get it right.


----------



## Melvan

Melvan2 said:
			
		

> alot of nutes have ph buffers built in.
> 
> 24 hours before you plan to feed mix your nutes with tap water. Then when you're ready to feed, test the ph, use ph up or down as necessary. You may find the buffers in the nutes will be enough to get it right.



Not sure how this happened. I was posting in another thread, I hit something on the keyboard, and the post appeared here. Either that or I AM REALLY STONED!


----------



## 420_Osborn

Hey Rose!!!

I hope you can feel better even tho it's so dreary over here!!

Its been snowing for the last 36 hours and isnt showing signs of slowing...Is it snow in your neck of these great woodless woods?

That plants look amazing!!! If ya see any yellowing then up the nutes but as for right now, Spot on!!


----------



## Rosebud

Melvan2 said:
			
		

> They look so much different from your last run. Tightening up that space was the key, excellent job. Such tight veg on this group. I directed someone from another forum who was wondering how they could use their bathroom as a grow room to your thread.
> 
> Keep up the good work. You're rocking it!




Mel, I thought of you the minute he was done with the cover for the tub. I sure miss the slop water everywhere set up, but I got some saucers so I will have to tidy up my watering. The other thing about a bathroom grow is the water coming out of the shower head has air in it and I think the plants like that airy water, ha. 
Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Rosebud

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> Hey Rose!!!
> 
> I hope you can feel better even tho it's so dreary over here!!
> 
> Its been snowing for the last 36 hours and isnt showing signs of slowing...Is it snow in your neck of these great woodless woods?
> 
> That plants look amazing!!! If ya see any yellowing then up the nutes but as for right now, Spot on!!




Hey guy, no snow here, the pass looks uglier then i have ever seen it. What a mess. I didn't know you had snow too. Ick. Spring is around the corner..it better be. 

There is yellowing on the bottom fan leaves. I think it is too early for that, but it is only a couple so i will try not to panic.
Thanks for stopping in Ozo!
How are you doing? How is school?


----------



## MosesPMG

Do you think it is just natural yellowing? or deficiency?


----------



## 420_Osborn

I'm doing good Rose...Last week and a half of classes this quarter!! I better pass...

Moses it could be natural....She said it starts from the bottom which is normal...


----------



## Rosebud

Glad to hear from you Ozo, hang in, I am sure you will pass your finals and do fine.

Moses, i will go take a leaf off (gasp) and take a picture. I tried one yesterday but with the light in there everything looks a little yellow. Hang on Moses.
I love that, hang on moses, who new I would be talking to Moses. Very cool.
Ok, I pulled Train Wreck out of the room and she looks bad. I am going to post in the plant problem section, will you go over there and look and tell me what you think? i can only post pictures once on this site now... 
Thanks again.


----------



## MosesPMG

haha Rosebud, Thanks. I love my nickname 
and I have the same problem, everything in the grow box looks a little yellow!!
I hope all is well and the yellowing gets under control :aok:


----------



## nova564t

When I want to repost a photo I just resize again by 1% then it will upload.


----------



## Rosebud

Nova, you are the god of pictures. THANK YOU!!


----------



## SensiStarFan

nova564t said:
			
		

> When I want to repost a photo I just resize again by 1% then it will upload.


 
Yeap, thats a good tip.  I haven't tried that one.  If I want to repost a photo that I still have on my computer I right click on the photo, select open with "paint".  Then I just write something on the photo or circle something I want to point out then save it and I can post it, don't even have to change the name either.  Good tip Nova, your idea will be faster.

-SSF-


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Sensi, i wondered how you wrote stuff,  I use paint too but have never triedm writing.


----------



## the chef

Hey sweety! Happy belated! Sorry i missed it! Wont again..........ladies look nice!


----------



## tcbud

No Rose, seeds not even bought yet.  Still on the thinking end.....someone is thinking anyway.  On one had we have votes for an all clone grow (not my hand due to revegging issues) and on the other hand we have me wanting to do seeds with mother plants for clones.  At this point it is a mute issue, though if we go seeds we GOT to get going next month latest.

Ah well, the fun of being in a partnership far out weighs the ......


----------



## Rosebud

Chef, geez I feel like a stalker, where have you been young man? I missed you. So glad you stopped by.  Thank you sweetie.

TC, what about your revegging issues? What are they? I like your idea with seeds and mothers. How many votes are there?


----------



## frankcos

Spring in coming soon for all of the US I can feel it..and I can't wait... Those girls look like there are going to be some very nice smoke.You def have a green thumb.


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you for stopping in frankcos and for the compliment. 
The sun did come out for a little while today. I think this is the last of the winter I hope.


----------



## RABBIT

Rosebud you have a sweet sweet harem going on there, props to ya :aok: .

There's no way I made it through your whole thread in the short time I've been here...but...has foliar light bleaching been discussed?

It is a phenomena that affects about 90% of my plants here, but the buds are unharmed...in fact they are beefy and frosty despite the yellowed leaves. The leaves themselves should still appear waxy and healthy, just with UV bleached chloro-filled leaves. 

I took the advice of my buddy OzzyDioDude and moved the tops of the plants an actual 18" away from the 1000 watt HPS bulbs above them. Voila, the newer girls are vibrant and green, whereas the unmoved counterparts are yellowed but beautiful.

Of course in late bloom there is a natural draw of the nutrients from the leaves themselves, I find this particularly true in organic nutrient plants...just the way nature intended  .

Your plants and buds are top notch, really diggin' the journal here, peace!


----------



## the chef

Roooooosie.................wut up!


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Rabbit, I am so glad you stopped in and had some very good imput. I will go see how far my lights are from the canopy. I have a fan blowing now between the top of the plants and the lights but still may be too hot.

I thought it was too early to see the fan leave looking like that. I will post a pic later to show you the other weird leaves I am having. Thanks for stopping by Rabbit, glad your here at Mp now!


----------



## Rosebud

Chef, 
Hey guy... so we are the thousand watt bathtub growers huh?
Good company for me to be in.
Thanks Cheffy for stopping by, you are always a bright spot in my day.


----------



## Rosebud

These are some leaves I am worried about.








I know my canopy isn't even but I need to get the lights up higher and put trainwreck on a table. I guess this leaves could be heat stress, what do you think? I have fed lightly, even gave N, light dose.
I think it is weird how much Medicine Man (woman) and WW look alike.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Rosebud said:
			
		

> These are some leaves I am worried about.View attachment 161695
> 
> 
> View attachment 161696
> 
> 
> View attachment 161697
> 
> I know my canopy isn't even but I need to get the lights up higher and put trainwreck on a table. I guess this leaves could be heat stress, what do you think? I have fed lightly, even gave N, light dose.
> I think it is weird how much Medicine Man (woman) and WW look alike.


 
Hi Rosebud, 
I believe (and I stress the word "believe") that one leaf looks a lot like leaves I have had that get light burn. When my leaves get to about 6 inches from the 600HPS they start to discolor like that if I do not adjust the lights soon enough. In my case I know it wasn't heat stress just because the temps that far from my cool tubes are not hot at all. Hope this helps ya!


-SSF-


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Sensi,
Thank you. I think you are right.If it is light burn wouldn't all the leaves be affected? This is the fan's so far. It is going to be a job getting the lights moved up, but I will do Mr RB's best. ha.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hey Sensi,
> Thank you. I think you are right.If it is light burn wouldn't all the leaves be affected? This is the fan's so far. It is going to be a job getting the lights moved up, but I will do Mr RB's best. ha.


 
When it has happened to me it only shows up on the leaves too close to the lights.  For example I only had three of four large leaves on the top of my plant that looked like the one in the picture I put in.  But again this is just my opinion of what it might be.  I am in no way certain.

-SSF-


----------



## Rosebud

It looks like your picture only worse.
Thanks again Sensi.


----------



## Rosebud

OK, a little panic, not a lot. Upon further inspection almost all leaves are affected with the red/brown tint to the leaves. Because I am not strong enough to move the lights because it is scary up there, I removed the bathtub cover and put the babies back in the tub.  That gave me  12 inches more space between the lights and the tops of the plants. THey look very stressed to me. I watered them deeply and sprayed them off in case it was heat too plus light. 
These plants are just 33 days from flip. Am I going to have to get rid of the 400 watt and keep just the 600 in there???
Help peeps please.


----------



## kaotik

i dunno rose
it's hard to tell, but from pic 1 (which is tough to tell anything. be great to see a quick after lights out shot like that   ) it looks like these leaves are pretty far down the plant to be light burn. 
you'd think if it was burning the leaves at mid level, the tops would be toast.

you mentioned snow recently, how've the temps been in there?  (and as a fellow shower grower, you do have the plug in the shower drain right?)

*wanted to add.. don't panic. that's what usually messes things up more


----------



## lordhighlama

doesn't look look like any light burn I've seen before.


----------



## Jericho

It kind of looks like phosphorus def. Is the underside more purple than the top of the leaves? 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=647741&postcount=3


----------



## slowmo77

im with Kaotik, a quick pic after lights out would be better


----------



## Rosebud

Lights are out in an hour and ten minutes, I will take a shot then.
I think there are two things going on. First is I think i needed some Nitrogen, so I did a weak fert w/ that. I may be wrong, the the yellowing leaves looked like it to me.

Jerico, no the undersides look normal. 
I will be back in an hour.
Thanks you guys.
Then I think there is a heat issue.
The taller plants are more affected with the russett, brown/red color on the fan leaves first, now on most leaves slightly.


----------



## Rosebud

Here you go.


----------



## Rosebud

Are these helpful?


----------



## 420_Osborn

How cold is the room?

Could be P def...

EDIT: It does look like a slight N def too but not too much.


----------



## WeedHopper

Kinda looks like the same Color thats in the stems. Dont look like a burn thing to me. Its almost like they are turning Purple. Besides I see some leafs way down low on the plant that look the same way,,to far from the lights to be a Burn problem.


----------



## Rosebud

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> How cold is the room?
> 
> Could be P def...
> 
> EDIT: It does look like a slight N def too but not too much.


The room was 89 today and will be 64 or so tonight.


----------



## Gixxerman420

Rosebud said:
			
		

> OK, a little panic, not a lot. Upon further inspection almost all leaves are affected with the red/brown tint to the leaves. Because I am not strong enough to move the lights because it is scary up there, I removed the bathtub cover and put the babies back in the tub.  That gave me  12 inches more space between the lights and the tops of the plants. THey look very stressed to me. I watered them deeply and sprayed them off in case it was heat too plus light.
> These plants are just 33 days from flip. Am I going to have to get rid of the 400 watt and keep just the 600 in there???
> Help peeps please.


There's no such thing as "too much" light! It's almost always a heat issue... If you could find a more efficient way to carry heat away from the bulbs, or place a fan blowing across the canopy, I'd bet it would not get any worse!


----------



## Gixxerman420

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Here you go.View attachment 161741
> 
> 
> View attachment 161742
> 
> 
> View attachment 161743
> 
> 
> View attachment 161744


Although... This looks more like a nutrient issue to me! I have seen strains that change color and get an almost leather texture to their leaves during flowering, it may not be a problem at all!


----------



## Jericho

IMO Unless this strain has purple in its line, then i can only think of P def, It would usually start on older leaves as its a mobile nutrient. I dont think its a heat issue, at the top of my canopy it gets to about 86 and i have no ill effects so doubt its heat.


----------



## SensiStarFan

yeap, definitely not light burn if leaves that low on the plant are hurting.  Sorry I sent you down the wrong path Rose, I was just trying to help.

-SSF-


----------



## Rosebud

I just appreciate your ideas. So...
If it is a P def, then wouldn't the underside of the leaves be affected?
I don't think it is a purple strain, white widow and medicine man. Train wreck was lower from the lights and doesn't seem to be affected.


----------



## benamucc

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Kinda looks like the same Color thats in the stems. Dont look like a burn thing to me. Its almost like they are turning Purple. Besides I see some leafs way down low on the plant that look the same way,,to far from the lights to be a Burn problem.




:yeahthat:  those stems are PUURRRPPPPLLLLEEE :hubba:


----------



## Roddy

How old is the plant? I have one looking similar as well, she is a week or so from harvest though and I am not worried about it. The purple looks good on her...she's a white widow...but I think my purps are coming from cool nights.


----------



## Rosebud

This is day 34 of flip. If I only had a week I wouldn't be concerned. It is just I have dropped a lot of leaves this early in and that is a worry.
I want to thank you all. Really!

I gave a dose of Buddha Bloom and a week solution of P and K.

They are not so close to the lights, I am trying to deal with the heat issues. So for today I guess that is all to do.

AGAIN, Thanks!


----------



## BBFan

Hi Rosebud.  Plants look fine IMO.  Any nute issues you've addressed.

25 degrees is a huge swing between lights on/off.  Most strains will show purpling on the leaves when night temps get down to about 60- so at 64 you're right there, especially with the high daytime temps.

Purple strains will show more color in the buds themselves.  In the leaves it's usually a temp issue in my experience.

Again- plants look good!  Happy Growing!


----------



## AluminumMonster

Hi Rosebud. I hope you dont mind a late arrival,  I brought this joint i thought we could share:48: I wish i could help ya out but i'm still to new at this. Maybe a litlle green mojo for you will help. Green Mojo, Green Mojo, Green Mojo! I dont know why but i thought that something special might happen if i said it three times. LOL. Good luck.


----------



## Rosebud

I think that helped, thank you AM. Lets smoke that baby.


----------



## kaotik

good job with the second set of pics rose 
can say for sure it ain't heat/light burn now.
i see everyones already gotcha covered 

but really don't fret, doesn't look bad at all. i'm sure you'll have a great harvest.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Kaotik, it is sure a different grow then i am used to. 
Need to look up what is too hot in terms of temp. not ferts.

There is no way I can grow in the summer here where temps are over 100 F for a few weeks at a time. Unless we do some better air/heat exchange.

Lots more to learn.


----------



## slowmo77

Hey Rose how you doing? i don't know much about your growing area but i went to homedepot a year or so ago and bought a cheap A/C to use in a grow room. you could set it on any temp and it only came on when the temp got to high.. 

i know you grow in a bathroom so if you don't have a window to put it in you could make a tray to sit it in and let it drain into your sink or something and use your rooms exhaust to carry the hot air coming from the back of the A/C.. just a thought. good luck


----------



## Rosebud

Great idea slowmo. We do have central air in the house but a small AC might just do the trick. We have a window in the room that leads into the bathtub room. It is wide open w/ a fan blowing cold air in now. It is down to 85 right now. 
If I was having a nut deficiency like P, it could have a hard time transpiring in the leaves. 
Thanks again for stopping in slowmo, i always enjoy seeing you. 
The other thing is the humidity in my room is right now is 18%. I spray water on them in the early morning to raise the humifdity for a min.  I guess I am going to have to put trays of wet rocks in there or something. i guess I could get the humidifier out. As you can see I am thinking out loud.


----------



## faderharley

looking good


----------



## Rosebud

Fader, where have you been? How are you feeling now?


----------



## Rosebud

I am so sorry Fader, I sent you a pm.


----------



## Gixxerman420

benamucc said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:  those stems are PUURRRPPPPLLLLEEE :hubba:


This could be attributed to lower temperatures... What's the temps run?


----------



## Gixxerman420

BBFan said:
			
		

> Hi Rosebud.  Plants look fine IMO.  Any nute issues you've addressed.
> 
> 25 degrees is a huge swing between lights on/off.  Most strains will show purpling on the leaves when night temps get down to about 60- so at 64 you're right there, especially with the high daytime temps.
> 
> Purple strains will show more color in the buds themselves.  In the leaves it's usually a temp issue in my experience.
> 
> Again- plants look good!  Happy Growing!


:yeahthat:


----------



## AluminumMonster

Good morning Rosebud. I thought i would stop in and see how the ladies are doing today.  I wanted to tell ya... i was at work yesterday and saw a semi-truck and on the trailer it said in huge print "ROSEBUD FARMS" and it made me think of you. I tried to take a pic but my camera died.  How come you didnt tell us your farm is nation wide? LOL.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh shoot, you should have waved, I would have loved to see ya.  How fun, I wonder what they produce? I shall google it and see what I raise, would roses be too obvious?

Thanks AM for thinking of me.


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys,
Still a little freaked out, can't get the temps down past 90 today. Mr rb and I are reading about fans etc. What we have is a 4x4 with the biggest exhaust fan you can buy from HDepot in the ceiling, (its a bathroom) then I have an open window and three small fans. I have one going across the canopy and the temps are still 90. The humidity is LOW 19 % so I sprayed them again today. I don't like to do that to buds, but i do it early in the day before lights out so they are dry by dark. 

I am thinking i need to unplug the 400 and see how hot it is w/just the 600. What do you think? I have 5 plants in there now, but the two are finished so I don't care about them as much as these three that have me worried. Is that a good idea till we get the air moving better? Isn't a 600 plenty for three big plants?


----------



## 420_Osborn

Check the temps with just the 600...

Do you run the lights during the day or at night? I try to run the HID lights at night.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks ozo, the temps today with just the 600 are 83 this morning. I will see how it goes today.


----------



## AluminumMonster

That stinks RB. Is there any way you can buy a small window A/C . I know nobody want to pay for the electricity, but if it keeps the babies happy....


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks AM, I am ready to do anything at this point. I will go looking on line and at my little grow shopt. Mr rb and I need to figure out what we need to do to cool the lights.
Do they sell little swamp coolers? I could use some humidity too. 
Thanks again... i will not give up. LOL


----------



## nouvellechef

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thanks ozo, the temps today with just the 600 are 83 this morning. I will see how it goes today.



Whoa girl. Already warm? Not even summer yet. I was on ebay yesterday and saw amazing deals on mini splits. Thats your answer for years of growing. Saw one for like $600 that also had heat pump. That one is the end all for a year round grow. Never have to worry about temps again.


----------



## Rosebud

Yes NC, it is only in the 50s and hotter then heck in that little room. 
I don't need anything for heat. but I have to get this "dialed in" a whole lot better or there will be no growing for me either this summer.
Are you glad to take a growing break NC?


----------



## nouvellechef

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Yes NC, it is only in the 50s and hotter then heck in that little room.
> I don't need anything for heat. but I have to get this "dialed in" a whole lot better or there will be no growing for me either this summer.
> Are you glad to take a growing break NC?



Oh yes. The intial cost might throw you off a bit. But remember with these units, they are vastly more efficient than spending couple hundred at Home depot for a unit that will use alot more killowatts. In the long run you save big time. Food for thought.


----------



## Rosebud

Yes, i don't want to even see my power bill and we have cheap power.


----------



## slowmo77

i bought a small a/c for my shop and it ran all summer and the bill only changed about 10$ a month or so. it was a small unit though and only cost $99


----------



## Rosebud

Good to know slowmo. (that was a rhyme)
Thanks.


----------



## Rosebud

My grown man son came over this morning to sleep on his day off as something was happening at his apartment building.  Anyway, he saw all my floweringg/cloning/veg/ and drying areas. He counted and including my clones I was one over limit. We have always called him Jack Web, for you people that aren't old, he was a very straight cop on a tv show. Anyway
Do you remember the little gold plant that the fan fell on and half broke off? I harvested the other part today. She was showing amber and a lot of cloudy and clear. I thought when amber came, clear left, but not so.

Here is a pic of the little harvest. smells good in here.


----------



## lordhighlama

son keeping you on the strait and narrow.  lol
wifey has been on my case the last few days cause I've been burping the cheese I just harvested and it makes the entire house reek of weed within minutes.


----------



## SensiStarFan

I hope you find a good cheap easy way to keep those temps down Rose.
  Nice looking buds you have hanging there, hopefully they taste great!

-SSF-


----------



## Rosebud

That is our goal this weekend to figure out what the heck to do that isn't too much money. Thanks Sensi.

I just took the gold plant to the compost and when I pulled her out of her 5 gallon smart pot, it was full of roots side to side but only have the pot was filled  laterally. They were all small feeder roots. I was surprised that the last half of the container was just soil. hm.

Burping the cheese, that just sounds bad,  but funny. LOL.
Yes Lama, my son is so straight that I wasn't sure how he would take the news of his mom smoking and growing...he just kind of shakes his head. At least he hasnt' busted me. ha. My daughter is thrilled. She used to buy an eighth every now and then, not anymore. Two totally different kids.


----------



## niteshft

Wow, you must have your nutes tuned in for real, Rb. I've seen some of your grows and they are really nice. What was the size of your transfer to that pot?


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks niteshft but I don't know about that. Each new variety is a challenge. But thank you for saying that. I think the gold came out of a one gallon smart pot during the beginning of veg. Those roots were a surprise to me.


----------



## the chef

Nice we'll be expecting a smoke report Rosie!


----------



## Rosebud

well, mr rb is in the flowering room banging around and i am hoping it all turns out ok. Got the duct work to vent the light hoods, got a big asster fan that blows you out of the room. So we shall see. Just getting a bigger fan for in front of the window lowered the temps 5 degrees. So we will see what the venting does. While the plants are out of there for i took some pics. Man they are pretty if i say so myself. I think the nutes have worked and the WW is red.
Have any of you heard of a White widow being red? Here you go...to be cont.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Oh RB, those are gorgeous! The red and pink hues look awesome.  You deffinitely have a green thumb.


----------



## 420_Osborn

Wow rose those look good!!

Your night time temps gotta be low with kind of coloration??? Or is it just what you would consider "normal" for this one.


----------



## niteshft

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thanks niteshft but I don't know about that. Each new variety is a challenge. But thank you for saying that. I think the gold came out of a one gallon smart pot during the beginning of veg. Those roots were a surprise to me.


 
I 5 gal buckets do the same thing, one had 2 plants in it as I didn't have the room for another pot. I expected the tap root to go to the bottom but it didn't. Funny, things you find when growing your own.


----------



## Rosebud

Here is the newly vented and fanned grow room.




 this is hooking the 400 and 600 up.


----------



## the chef

Nice Rosie!


----------



## 420_Osborn

Your temps should be in check now!!

Congrats mom!


----------



## faderharley

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Here is the newly vented and fanned grow room.View attachment 162335
> 
> 
> View attachment 162336
> this is hooking the 400 and 600 up.


 
Growing pro now Rosey???


----------



## Rosebud

No fader no pro.Just trying to get the temps lower then 90.

 Hey I smoked some of the gold that i let go some amber. Went to "lay down" at 7 pm woke up at 6 am. 
that would be my smoke report.


----------



## 420_Osborn

:rofl:

Liked it a little to much hey??

Off to take my first final..I could use some of that Gold for when I get back.

Congrats on the "Knock-out" buds Rose!!!


----------



## Rosebud

Good luck on your first final. I know you will pass. Good luck and know that this mom is pulling for you! Go get um.


----------



## faderharley

Rosebud said:
			
		

> No fader no pro.Just trying to get the temps lower then 90.
> 
> Hey I smoked some of the gold that i let go some amber. Went to "lay down" at 7 pm woke up at 6 am.
> that would be my smoke report.


 
That's why this grow I plan to amber the trics to about 80%, I need some knock down power...


----------



## Rosebud

i couldn't believe the difference. I have Jack for knock down, but now I have a small stash of knock out gold I guess. That was weird.
How you doing fader?


----------



## faderharley

Rosebud said:
			
		

> i couldn't believe the difference. I have Jack for knock down, but now I have a small stash of knock out gold I guess. That was weird.
> How you doing fader?


 
Just hanging around, put my mommas into flowering the other day, so damn bushy, never seen so much toppings, they are everywhere....Hoping it warms up, need to ride....:hubba:


----------



## Rosebud

I bet you do need to ride. Hang in, it is coming. Riding weather.


----------



## lordhighlama

nice rose... hope that improvement has helped with the temps.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Lama, so far so good, but it is still under 60 outside. I hope to not grow in the heat of the summer. I would like to have enough to put away for a while.
Good to see you Lama, how are you doing?


----------



## Gixxerman420

I like to harvest one about a week before the others for my daytime smoke... 20% clear, 50% cloudy, and 30% amber gives me a nice uplifting head high, anything more amber causes couch lock! :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

I prefer to be conscience.:holysheep:


----------



## lordhighlama

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thanks Lama, so far so good, but it is still under 60 outside. I hope to not grow in the heat of the summer. I would like to have enough to put away for a while.
> Good to see you Lama, how are you doing?


 
Doing good rose... working on the septic system at my house.  Looks like a war zone their right now. Should be a week or two more till I can get in and start with the irrigation, retaining wall, fencing, deck, sod, and other projects that have to be done before summer.   :doh:


----------



## Rosebud

Are you doing all that work yourself? That sounds like a huge job. It will be beautiful when finished. We live on rock, so when Mr did the irrigation it was a huge job. 
I am glad to hear from you.


----------



## lordhighlama

doing all the work myself minus some of the septic work.  Not installing the sand filter or tanks myself.  All piping and leach lines I'm doing.

Pretty massive undertaking going on right now, just cant wait till it's over.  

P.S. Good to hear from you as well, hope all is good on your end!


----------



## Rosebud

I am playing in the garden this morning and wanted to share some pic's with ya'll.
these plants are 6 weeks into flowering today. Aren't they cute? I am sorry the name is so small you can't read it. I will do better next time.


----------



## lordhighlama

looking great girl... that widow looks like a killer pheno!


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Lama, haven't grown WW before. It is huge. I may have said this before but WW is a parent to the medicine woman and they are both huge.
Are you working outside again today? Be careful and don't hurt yourself.


----------



## faderharley

Looking awesome Rosebud, I dig those photos.... Going to dedicate my ride today for you and your grow 

Sorry about the phot, the Gold made me do it :hubba:


----------



## Rosebud

Well thanks Fader, that is awesome. I hope you had a great ride. Blew the stress right off ya.
Did you see my smoke report?:doh:


----------



## faderharley

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Well thanks Fader, that is awesome. I hope you had a great ride. Blew the stress right off ya.
> Did you see my smoke report?:doh:


 
Yes I did, had a greast ride and saw the smoke report, put you right to sleep, kinda to much amber in those trics? Thats the plan on the re-veg grow for myself, gonna let all the gals amber out more...


----------



## Rosebud

After listening to people that know more then me, i must say i have been convinced to do the 24/0 lights for veging this go round. 
Here is the pic of the  little Jack's harvest today and the beginning of her reveg. Thanks for your help Fader and Hick.


----------



## faderharley

Nice harvest Rosebud, also your plant looks like it has enough to do it's re-veg imo....nice harvest indeed.....


----------



## 420_Osborn

Re vegging!!!!!

Your moving up the ladder to a top notch pro Rose!


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks ozo. we will see. I have to be open minded right? of course, i am an old hippy, that is what we do. 
Have a nice weekend you guys.


----------



## the chef

Noooiiice Awsome job Rosie!


----------



## Roddy

SWEET harvest, Rosie, can't wait to hear smoke report! Will be watching the re-veg!


----------



## Rosebud

Nice to see you Cheffy, you too Roddy.
Thanks.
I added more soil to top dress the reveg, watered the heck out of it and will give it some nutes in a few days. Thanks for hanging out!


----------



## the chef

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Nice to see you Cheffy, you too Roddy.
> Thanks.
> I added more soil to top dress the reveg, watered the heck out of it and will give it some nutes in a few days. Thanks for hanging out!


 

Sweetie i'm like luggage......just kinda seem to always be there......


----------



## Rosebud

I am glad you are Chef. 
You cooking this weekend?


----------



## the chef

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I am glad you are Chef.
> You cooking this weekend?


 
Heeeeelllllll no! Making the wifey take me out!


----------



## Rosebud

I feel chile verde in my future. Not cooking it either.


----------



## Rosebud

Well, what more can a little 4x4 room need? THIS BETTER BE ALL.
So i went to the grow shop and bought a carbon filter that is as big as for a warehouse. Mr. Rb wasn't impressed. LOL. It is huge. 
My house smells so skunky and will for at least three more weeks. WW SMELLS! 
To be continued to see if the carbon filter goes in the room or back to the store.
I have a 21 year old child by choice, she chose us when she was very small and is still here. ha. Not living with us anymore but anyway, she came over a couple days ago and said she could smell pot half way up the drive way. It was venting into the attic and going into the garage. The whole place smells. I gotta do something.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Thats dangerous Rose. If its not too late, go in growroom setup and design section and look for a thread started by novellechef, called filter test i believe. The filter he is testing is a fraction of the size of a normal carbon filter and they are reusable as well. Good luck Rosebud.


----------



## Rosebud

What is dangerous AM? I will go read that. THank you.


----------



## Roddy

I'm betting  AM is concerned you could be in danger of unwanted guests in a search for the source of the smell...stay safe and be on alert for any strange sounds! But, my kids come home and tell me much the same thing lol....

Oh, and the WW IS a smelly gal, enjoy her!


----------



## AluminumMonster

Being able to smell your grow from out in the driveway is dangerous. Sorry, i just woke up.


----------



## Rosebud

Roddy, do you have time to tell me about WW? I have never smoked it.

AM, good morning and thank you. I thought you ment what I bought was dangerous, I am so glad to know the smell is. Thank you, I think so to, I mean the paper man was just here. He did have his face covered because it is cold outside, or else it is smellier then I think. hahaha

Well, maybe we will install this bad boy today. I can't even lift it. Sheesh. This has to be the end of the start up investment that I have been starting up for three years.


----------



## Roddy

LOL, not sure I can tell much, but happy to chime in!! Mine is still curing, but all the red hairs and such...where's the white LMAO! Am rolling one now, the taste is good and the high is great!


----------



## Rosebud

Is it up or couch?


----------



## Roddy

It's not couch, but a head buzz? I'm beginning to wonder what this one is, check out my sugar shots in my journal....that plant is much whiter than the supposed widow.


----------



## faderharley

My lordy, now a carbon filter???, :holysheep:... , damnnn girl... did I not ask you...just a few days back which I am going to repeat, going pro????? :hubba: 

Can't wait to see your set-up, man it must be a huge filter.....lol,lol....that golds talken again, going riden, 80 degrees and sunny...later Rosey


----------



## Rosebud

Yes sir you did ask me and I replied, had to do something about the heat. Now I reply, needed to do something about the smell. Yes, I guess I have gone pro in grow room everything you can possible ever put in one.. I don't feel pro though. So, no, not pro grower. 
Mr rb is taking a break from installing the giant carbon filter. I think he maybe questioning this MJ growing stuff. He is such a peach, but I think this  may have stretched his patience a little.
OH dear.
Wish i was riding a harley in the sun. It is 40 and cold here today.
Thanks for checking in ya'll.


----------



## faderharley

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Yes sir you did ask me and I replied, had to do something about the heat. Now I reply, needed to do something about the smell. Yes, I guess I have gone pro in grow room everything you can possible ever put in one.. I don't feel pro though. So, no, not pro grower.
> Mr rb is taking a break from installing the giant carbon filter. I think he maybe questioning this MJ growing stuff. He is such a peach, but I think this may have stretched his patience a little.
> OH dear.
> Wish i was riding a harley in the sun. It is 40 and cold here today.
> Thanks for checking in ya'll.


 
Loved your response......I'm laughing so hard right now....I got tears......lol, lol, lol........take care Rosebud, better give Mr.RB a back rub later....lol.....omgg....lol....


----------



## benamucc

YO ROSE!!  nice harvest!!  

very cool reveg!!

Dear Mr.RB, Once you install that filter and the smell disappears you'll be a happy camper.  Please don't shoot the messenger, but if you think that mutha is heavy NOW...just wait until you go to change the carbon in a few months!!  :stoned:


----------



## Rosebud

Is that right? Do you rinse it? Or replace every year? He is still in there drilling, he is making a shelf for it to set on. oh dear.

Thanks Ben, I appreciate you stopping by!


----------



## SensiStarFan

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Is that right? Do you rinse it? Or replace every year? He is still in there drilling, he is making a shelf for it to set on. oh dear.
> 
> Thanks Ben, I appreciate you stopping by!


 
Hi Rose,  I replace the carbon in my carbon filter every 18 months or about every 5-6 grows.  It lasts longer if you don't have it hooked up at the start of flower when the plants don't stink.  I usually only have to use mine the last 4 weeks of flower so it is only being used 6 months out of the year.  The good news is that the carbon you buy to replace the old carbon is not that expensive.

-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> i am well past my replacement date---which do you find more economically feasible to replace---the whole unit or the carbon---


 
carbon for sure

-SSF-


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Sensi, Thank you for the info. You guys are the best, and I am serious. It took Mr RB all day to do it. I hate asking him to do stuff like that as he has MS and still works full time. But it is up there now~ Wanna see pictures? I will when the lights come on.
Thanks all of you! I couldn't grow with out you.

Tell me this , does it clean the air in the room? I know it cleans the air exhausted out but does it make my house not smell?





			
				SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Hi Rose,  I replace the carbon in my carbon filter every 18 months or about every 5-6 grows.  It lasts longer if you don't have it hooked up at the start of flower when the plants don't stink.  I usually only have to use mine the last 4 weeks of flower so it is only being used 6 months out of the year.  The good news is that the carbon you buy to replace the old carbon is not that expensive.
> 
> -SSF-


----------



## benamucc

YES ROSE...it WILL "polish" the air in the room, and should help the rest of the house very soon.  I know there are some people that use it without being hooked into the exhaust.  (like in a drying area)  

I'm always a fan of 3 "college" cover-ups, when you're trying to do away with a lingering odor, or in an emergency.  1) Burn toast.  (quick easy) 2) Burn popcorn.  3) Cook up some garlic in oil on the stove top, and walk it around the house while still in the pan (this one might give you the munchies )  

And for the cost of those filter setups I always say "refill".  You can get activated carbon cheap and easy.  Might require some drilling out of rivets on the filter housing, and re-reviting, but it sounds like MrRB is a handy guy.


----------



## 420_Osborn

Rose...My friend who runs 6K watts in his shed runs a Filter thats connected to the exhaust...and then a filter thats just hooked to a fan thats blowing around the room...You cant really even smell the buds until you get to the back of the shed...I open the door and get a whiff but once the doors shut, its fairly Non-odorous.

Looking forward to pics!!!


----------



## Rosebud

Here is the pictures I promised. Thank you Ben and Ozo. I knew nothing about this, still don't. Ben, I used the fried garlic and onions when the furnace guy came, and that worked. I don't really care if it is smelly in the back part of the house, just not as soon as you walk up the driveway and into the house.

.


----------



## benamucc

really nice MRRB...i'm stealing that filter holder idea!!


----------



## Rosebud

He will be happy to hear from you Ben. I think he might have known I was going to post pics. Maybe he did it extra nice for you guys. Everything he does is usually perfect but it takes a long time. LOL 

Yes, the little sling thing was a good idea.

Thanks Ben.


----------



## dman1234

A bowl of fabric sofener with a fan pointed at it, or a bowl of fabric softner set in your exhaust duct.
not needed everyday but for those repairman days it helps and more importantly IMO it gives you some piece of mind.


----------



## 420_Osborn

Looks good Rosebud!!!

I like the filter idea! I cant do anything like that because you cant drill into the tent!! But I use tow straps.

Those colors on the leafs could be from those 53* temps....I saw that right didn't I?


----------



## Rosebud

Hey ozo.
That was the outside temp, it was 82 in the room, I think. It gets down to 66 at night now when it is still cold outside. 
I was gone all day. I don't smell it outside or in the garage anymore but my house still smells like I am flowering a whole lot more than three big plants. I will work on that tomorrow. Only three weeks of this. I am wondering if WW is worth the smell. My last grow wasn't bad on the odor.
Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Gixxerman420

New filter looks good in place Rose, if you don't mind my asking, what that set you back? There's a DIY for an inline filter like that on here somewhere (guessing DIY section :doh probably ran me about $80 to build...


----------



## Rosebud

I hesitate to tell you because I am sure someone will say you could have gotten it for 29.95 on ebay. But..it was 100.00. I know sometimes or most times I could get things cheaper by mail, but I like to give local kids the business for one and the other thing is if my lights break somehow, I know they would give me a replacement while they were fixing mine. So it is worth the money to me... Did you want to know all that?   How bout this answer.

Hey Gixx,
That charcoal filter was 100 bucks.


----------



## Gixxerman420

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I hesitate to tell you because I am sure someone will say you could have gotten it for 29.95 on ebay. But..it was 100.00. I know sometimes or most times I could get things cheaper by mail, but I like to give local kids the business for one and the other thing is if my lights break somehow, I know they would give me a replacement while they were fixing mine. So it is worth the money to me... Did you want to know all that?   How bout this answer.
> 
> Hey Gixx,
> That charcoal filter was 100 bucks.


:rofl: I'll take the long answer! $100 isn't bad, not much more than I spent building one and probably more efficient! I'm not much of a handy man!


----------



## faderharley

sweet set-up w/the fan Rosebud


----------



## the chef

Very nice....Rosie! Love the set-up!


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Fader and Chef.
It took three years and I never want to spend another dime in there. 
Chef, looks like your 1000 watts are doing the trick for you.

Fader, I put some oraganic nitrogen on the reveg today. It is so yellow. I will mulch with fresh top soil today too.

My mylar keeps falling down in the armoir so I am going to hot glue gun it today. I heard that works. The duct tape has lost it stick. Any other ideas?

I got to go buy a new car for an 80 year old who had totaled hers. It was an hour car ride in a new red camry to pick it up and deliver it to her. The winter wheat was getting a nice rain on the rolling hills of eastern washington.
Have a nice day every one of you!


----------



## 420_Osborn

Red Camry huh??? I like those!!! 

Funny you should talk about Winter Wheat, I was just talking to my boss and he said the fields I seeded are tillering great. He said they coulda been the best in the county...Ya think he was filling my balloons with helium!!! cuz I do

Wheat Fields....If on we could use that ground for Marijuana


----------



## Gixxerman420

Rosebud said:
			
		

> My mylar keeps falling down in the armoir so I am going to hot glue gun it today. I heard that works. The duct tape has lost it stick. Any other ideas


I put a small piece of duct tape or cardboard over the Mylar and staple through this... Might not be an idea in a nice armoir though...


----------



## tcbud

I hope your friend is a very alert 80 year old.  Good thing she got a red car, easier to see them coming.  My dad at 80 was running into all sorts of stationary objects.

Your fan sounds like it is doing great.  Less smelly plants will prolly do the trick for you to get that smell gone from the house.


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Gixx. This is old oak and very hard wood. I can't get a push pin in it to stay. That is a good idea though. I will try the glue gun and see what happens. Gonna have to take everything out. This pot growing is good for my muscles!

How are you doing today Gixx?


----------



## Rosebud

Hi TC! Well that is kinda a sad story. She wasn't alert and ran into a car taking her husband to the doctor. He never came home from the hospital. So, I think she will be really :doh:careful now. Poor lady they were married 62 years. I need to call and check on her and make sure she paid for the car today so i won't be arrested for grand theft!..The toyota guy is a friend.


I don't think I will run WW again.the smell is too much skunk.

How are you TC? Are you ready to plant?



			
				tcbud said:
			
		

> I hope your friend is a very alert 80 year old.  Good thing she got a red car, easier to see them coming.  My dad at 80 was running into all sorts of stationary objects.
> 
> Your fan sounds like it is doing great.  Less smelly plants will prolly do the trick for you to get that smell gone from the house.


----------



## Rosebud

This is a little embarrassing. A few days ago when moving the plants, a piece of WW broke off. I vaped it yesterday. I took about 6 hits or so. I got so ripped my eyes wouldn't stay open. I honestly couldn't cook dinner. So I am thinking holy crap (that wasn't what i was really thinking) they have three weeks left. So I go in and check the tricomes and I see a few amber. It is only day 46. I thought we would go nine weeks at least.  I was so stoned, I wasn't having fun. Very heavy body, and perhaps a hint of anxiety.
So just to be sure I looked at it this morning and only saw a few amber, lots of cloudy and a lot of clear. When Mr rb saw my reaction last night, he suggested I only try one hit. I did that this morning. I am not crazy stoned like last night but I think I better pull this plant. 
AM I nuts? 
Please tell me what to do. Am I crazy to pull it at day 49? 
I know one thing, i am cooking dinner now for tonight. Sheesh, that was the first time in ever that I was too stoned to cook.


----------



## 420_Osborn

My friend has been growing Trainwreck for years and he pull every plant at around 51 days.

I think you'll be fine Rose, Its you Meds and you need to be functional (at least some of the time, Right?) 

Just be happy that you can take the stinker down,,,and check almost all buds to make sure the trichs are where you want them.

Could you do a periodical harvest with this one...take the tops and let the bottoms mature for another week or so?


----------



## kaotik

well there ya go rose, you just discovered that you're more of a sativa girl  
i much rather the "weee i'm high as a kite" high over the indica stone too. they are good for nighttime though 

can't say what to do, osborn has it right, they're _your_ meds, you take them down when they're how _you_ want them.


----------



## nouvellechef

Checking in neighbor. Someone is getting good at growing pot. Good job.


----------



## faderharley

Hey Rosebud, imho if you are showing 50% cloudy, 50% clear and some amber, I'd wait 6-10 days or until your at 70% cloudy at least...then cut...

Btw when I 1st sampled the BWidow last grow, it kicked my butt, however I held on until it ambered up just alittle more, now it really kicks butt.....


----------



## Rosebud

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> My friend has been growing Trainwreck for years and he pull every plant at around 51 days.
> 
> I think you'll be fine Rose, Its you Meds and you need to be functional (at least some of the time, Right?)
> 
> Just be happy that you can take the stinker down,,,and check almost all buds to make sure the trichs are where you want them.
> 
> Could you do a periodical harvest with this one...take the tops and let the bottoms mature for another week or so?


Thanks Ozo, 
It is coming down today. I just talked to the clone guy and he said that he didn't have red or purple WW. So I will never know what that was. Thanks for telling me about the TW. I love that smoke the most in the world. I will let it go longer to get some weight on it.
This WW doesn't have the weight it would in two weeks, but I can't smoke it now, let alone in two weeks.
Are you enjoying your break?


----------



## Rosebud

kaotik said:
			
		

> well there ya go rose, you just discovered that you're more of a sativa girl
> i much rather the "weee i'm high as a kite" high over the indica stone too. they are good for nighttime though
> 
> can't say what to do, osborn has it right, they're _your_ meds, you take them down when they're how _you_ want them.



Hey Kaotik.
I have always thought I was more of a sativa girl, now I know for sure. Had to smoke some TW just to straighten out.  I don't like this WW, but I am sure someone will. 
 What is your favorite smoke Kaotik? Thank you for stopping by.


----------



## Rosebud

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Checking in neighbor. Someone is getting good at growing pot. Good job.



Thanks neighbor, your current grow is very nice. very.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Checking in neighbor. Someone is getting good at growing pot. Good job.


 

and there is a *Mr* *RoseBud* too:doh:

Ill keep searching eh 


:ciao:  neighbor...hope ya not the one I throw My dog leavings over the fence:rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

faderharley said:
			
		

> Hey Rosebud, imho if you are showing 50% cloudy, 50% clear and some amber, I'd wait 6-10 days or until your at 70% cloudy at least...then cut...
> 
> Btw when I 1st sampled the BWidow last grow, it kicked my butt, however I held on until it ambered up just alittle more, now it really kicks butt.....





You trying to kill me Fader?


----------



## kaotik

tough to say rose.
a lot of my best memories are of stuff when i was younger.. stuff we got from buddy's parents stash's, and random bought stuff that was most likely renamed (lava and diarrhea bud were two of the most popular, but i know those names are false)
..then you've got the known stuff that you may have built up over the years.. i've gotta get me some burmese again sometime to see if it's as good as i recall 
it is a stand out if i had to chose a favorite, but i've not had it in so long now.

in short, i've still not found my holy grail favorite smoke.. but it's definitely a sativa (or sat dom)   possibly burmese, but i've still got many MANY strains to try yet
 

you?


----------



## Rosebud

Train wreck for day and Jack Herer at night. Jack is a three way cross, and i think it comes out 50/50 S/I. I love Jack now that I have a better light situation. He is still cerebral at first, ya know you think a lot and come up with some brilliant ideas you can't remember the next day? But after all the brilliant ideas the pain in my mid back seems to soften and be much better, and then i sleep well.

Your friends parents had a stash? that is so funny. Did they know you guys were ripping them off?  Diarrhea bud?? that is funny too.

I have never heard of burmese. Where did you grow up? I don't mean to be too personal. I grew up in Wa. state.


----------



## Rosebud

Say good bye to this WW, she is coming down in the morning. Talked with the guy i got this clone from today, he said they weren't red at his house?
The first one is the WW and the second Medicine Woman.


----------



## faderharley

Rosebud said:
			
		

> You trying to kill me Fader?


 
No, not trying to kill you, just a suggestion.......I prefer a much more narcodic, heavy stone for my lymes disease, I use to take upto 20-24 oxy's/day w/a 75mg fentynl patch.....so the heavier the better for me, but that's me.....to each their own I guess...later..


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Fader, I am glad you got off all that stuff. And that a good indica helps you so much. I am shocked I don't care for the WW. I just meant that if it got more amber I woudn't be able to function. Weird huh cause I can smoke  some pot.
Thanks, and as always, good to hear from you.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

*Rosebud*...why ya taken her down?..just cuzz shes red?...She looks great to me and can go a bit more ..IMO...

take care and be safe


----------



## Rosebud

No not cause she is red silly, because she is too strong for me. I don't want it to get any stronger. Had a strange o.d. experience last night, and took one hit today and it isn't my idea of a good time. Weird huh? yes.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:rofl:

send it on over ...Ill smoke it


----------



## 420_Osborn

Me too!!! 

I'll bring the vape!


----------



## Rosebud

I will be happy to share.


----------



## Roddy

I wish I had the problem of harvesting before too potent....

Great looking plants as usual Rosie, nicely done! Love the red!


----------



## Rosebud

i know it is a little embarrassing, i have never heard of anyone not liking WW. Oh well.
You are sweet Roddy. Thanks.


----------



## WeedHopper

Im not to crazzy about couch lock eather.


----------



## smokingjoe

faderharley said:
			
		

> No, not trying to kill you, just a suggestion.......I prefer a much more narcodic, heavy stone for my lymes disease, I use to take upto 20-24 oxy's/day w/a 75mg fentynl patch.....so the heavier the better for me, but that's me.....to each their own I guess...later..



Jeebus H Christies, you did very well to get off all that crap.

Good work sunshine, glad a little :watchplant: really makes a difference in your life.


----------



## the chef

Rosie send it over i got some oregano that might be a little powerfull fr ya but you should do fine......or attract a bunch of itialians!


----------



## Rosebud

Oh chef, I am not a light weight. I can smoke you under the table if it is not WW. Well, maybe not, but it would be fun to try.
Such a problem to have huh, can't smoke  my pot, too good? Oh brother, i make myself kinda sick!
That was a weird experience. I will try again and not smoke so much, but i will wait till it is dried and cured. then I am sending it to you. Kidding.


----------



## the chef

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Oh chef, I am not a light weight. I can smoke you under the table if it is not WW. Well, maybe not, but it would be fun to try.
> Such a problem to have huh, can't smoke my pot, too good? Oh brother, i make myself kinda sick!
> That was a weird experience. I will try again and not smoke so much, but i will wait till it is dried and cured. then I am sending it to you. Kidding.


 
I eat ww for breakfast!


----------



## tcbud

What actually happened Rose?  Were you having to say over and over, "I will come down, I will come down" ????
Or was it a physical problem?
Just curious.
I got* way* to high once on some canna butter, but never ever ever been that high on smoking pot.


----------



## Rosebud

Hi TC! Ok, this is what happened. I must admit I was vaping and the hose came off the vapor and I just took a couple of big hits while it was pouring out of the vape. The first thing I noticed was how fast it hit my head. Then my eyes closed and I didn't think I could open them, then my head got locked on the couch and I hope I wasn't drooling but seriously didn't think I could move, oh I didn't think I was paralyzed but every muscle weighed a thousand pounds. This is hard to explain.
Anyway, 20 min later mr rb said, so, whats for dinner, lol, I said, have i ever said i was too stoned to cook and he said no and I said well i am saying it now. 20 min after that I got up and went to find out what the hell the tricomes looked like as I thought I had 2 or more weeks left. This was a stem that had broken off and i just let it dry and then tried it. so i go look and almost fall into the plants because of the bright beautiful diamonds of tricomes. Then i laid down and wished this was over and went to sleep. The next day I tried one hit and had a nap. I don't mind couch lock, but this was just too strong and almost hallucinatory. Not totally, but kinda.  I didn' t have fun.
I od'd once on eating it but I just threw up and giggled.  
What do ya think?


----------



## Roddy

I'll be happy to dispose of that properly for you, if you'd like!


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Roddy, nice of you.


----------



## rotten_socks420

I have had a  feeling while using a volcano.... i like almost passed out it was crazy, I loved it though lol


----------



## AluminumMonster

Oh rose, that doesnt sound fun. Maybe you could mix the WW with another strain prior to smoking and it might soften the blow. I personaly love making "salads" out of multipal strains.


----------



## Roddy

I have had a few "anxiety" attacks while smoking my WW as well....kinda threw me at first, but am ok with it now! Be safe, my friend, only smoke what makes you feel good!


----------



## Rosebud

Yes, i felt a hint of anxiety. I hate that and haven't had that in years. T*hanks Roddy*.

AM: thank you. I am in such a nice situation now, I can hardly believe it, that I can gift the WW after it's cured. I don't need it to smoke. 
That brings up a point. If you would have told me 5 years ago that I would have this on a shelf, i would have thought you were lying. I think i will take a picture of it. This is outright bragging here, my mother wouldn't approve of me bragging.


----------



## AluminumMonster

" Nice situation".  I like that. I'm hoping one day soon i will have a shelf like that. My wife and i are tired of paying for bud.


----------



## Rosebud

You hang around this place, i guarantee you it will happen.
Not only paying for it is bad, but I tasted some street stuff last week. It tasted like perfume had been sprayed on it. I had a hit and then passed, till i got to my good stuff. I think I am almost to full blown snob. I know everything that went in mine.


----------



## Roddy

LOL, a friend lit one up amid a flurry of med smoke, it came to me and I gagged before asking what this stuff was and passing on. The look from my friend told me I was a snob lol...but a happy one!


----------



## AluminumMonster

I'm deffinitely sticking around.  With out MP and the good people here i would not be growing, this place opened my eyes. I spent almost a year on the side lines just watching and reading and getting the right equipment. Now i have 11 little ones at various stages of growth from early veg to seedling, and i'm hopeing that by July my shelf will look like yours.


----------



## Rosebud

I hope it does too. And it can and will.


----------



## Rosebud

I just planted three seeds of Satori. My first seeds in 30 years. I followed Mandala's directions which are a lot like Hick's. Let see if we get a female....You all will have to help me with that down the road.  I am spoiled with clones.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

I've been waiting for you to pop that satori. I've got a package of those too. 

Just caught up also. You've got a lovely garden, rose!


----------



## tcbud

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hi TC! Ok, this is what happened. I must admit I was vaping and the hose came off the vapor and I just took a couple of big hits while it was pouring out of the vape. The first thing I noticed was how fast it hit my head. Then my eyes closed and I didn't think I could open them, then my head got locked on the couch and I hope I wasn't drooling but seriously didn't think I could move, oh I didn't think I was paralyzed but every muscle weighed a thousand pounds. This is hard to explain.
> Anyway, 20 min later mr rb said, so, whats for dinner, lol, I said, have i ever said i was too stoned to cook and he said no and I said well i am saying it now. 20 min after that I got up and went to find out what the hell the tricomes looked like as I thought I had 2 or more weeks left. This was a stem that had broken off and i just let it dry and then tried it. so i go look and almost fall into the plants because of the bright beautiful diamonds of tricomes. Then i laid down and wished this was over and went to sleep. The next day I tried one hit and had a nap. I don't mind couch lock, but this was just too strong and almost hallucinatory. Not totally, but kinda.  I didn' t have fun.
> I od'd once on eating it but I just threw up and giggled.
> What do ya think?



I think you got some azz kicking reefer there Rose!  If you ever wondered what it is like to get too high, you now have the answer.  That sounds way to high for me too.

You took the plant down?  The guys here are in awe of you now, I imagine.

Thank you for sharing your experience.  Way cool, you got some pot in case you need or want to go to sleep hard and fast.


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you very much*TKR* It is a fun hobby that can consume your hours, that is for sure. I can see in ten/make that 20  years, i will be that weird old lady that keeps to herself with the curtains drawn and gets irritated when bothered. I will be on MP telling those young whippersnappers a thing or too.


----------



## Rosebud

tcbud said:
			
		

> I think you got some azz kicking reefer there Rose!  If you ever wondered what it is like to get too high, you now have the answer.  That sounds way to high for me too.
> 
> You took the plant down?  The guys here are in awe of you now, I imagine.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experience.  Way cool, you got some pot in case you need or want to go to sleep hard and fast.




Cheffy thinks I am a lite weight. I told him I could smoke him under the table if it wasn't WW. He said he eats it for breakfast.  So I think I may now be known as rose the wus.
I think I will gift it outta my house. I know a couple of people that would probably like it. I will try it one more time before I give it all away.
How are you doing TC? Tell me of your grow plans....or not. ;~)


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Yes, i felt a hint of anxiety. I hate that and haven't had that in years. T*hanks Roddy*.
> 
> AM: thank you. I am in such a nice situation now, I can hardly believe it, that I can gift the WW after it's cured. I don't need it to smoke.
> That brings up a point. If you would have told me 5 years ago that I would have this on a shelf, i would have thought you were lying. I think i will take a picture of it. This is outright bragging here, my mother wouldn't approve of me bragging.
> 
> View attachment 163970


 
I want some candy from the Candy Jars. Please call BR549Weedhopper:hubba:


----------



## Rosebud

You need some for your move, don't you WH.


----------



## the chef

Baby.....you'll always be tops wit me!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Chef.


----------



## the chef

I wanna be the third jar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosebud

That third jar is my fav too!


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:
			
		

> You need some for your move, don't you WH.


 
Why yes I do.


----------



## niteshft

Wow, that description just freeks me out, what a rush! I'm looking for the opposite myself, rose. I would be scared to smoke something like that before going to bed. I'm afraid I would burn the house down. OH! I have a vape.....no problem if it has an auto off.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks niteshft, I appreciate that.
I gave a quarter to my homy, can you believe I have a homy at my age. Well, i do, an x gang banger turned good boy.
He called me and said it was his new favorite.
I guess we all react different, just like with other things, ie. drugs, alcohol. Although he said he couldn't move but wasn't tired. still not my idea of fun.

My seeds haven't germinated yet, i sowed them 20 hours ago. LOL


----------



## tcbud

No plans yet Rose, gonna wing it I guess.  We get a few days of nice weather and the garden will get a good straightening.  Other than that.......  Waiting to hear from a friend for some clones.... and thinking that it may be a clone only year here on the mountain.  I have a couple financial things that is prohibiting me from buying seeds or much any thing else, including extra electricity.  The budget should be lightening up soon, that is the plan anyway.  Seems like it is always something this last few months.

Oh! You go ahead and brag, not a bad thing when it is truth.  The story can go, "One year I grew *The Best WW*....."


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud,,ya never called me at Br549weedhopper,,Whats up.


----------



## Rosebud

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Rosebud,,ya never called me at Br549weedhopper,,Whats up.



That wasn't you I talked to? Oh:holysheep: Well I made someone a very happy man, sorry WH.


----------



## Rosebud

tcbud said:
			
		

> No plans yet Rose, gonna wing it I guess.  We get a few days of nice weather and the garden will get a good straightening.  Other than that.......  Waiting to hear from a friend for some clones.... and thinking that it may be a clone only year here on the mountain.  I have a couple financial things that is prohibiting me from buying seeds or much any thing else, including extra electricity.  The budget should be lightening up soon, that is the plan anyway.  Seems like it is always something this last few months.
> 
> Oh! You go ahead and brag, not a bad thing when it is truth.  The story can go, "One year I grew *The Best WW*....."



I am always excited to see your grows. they are so fabulous. and LARGE. I hope you can if you want to. How are you feeling? Are you up for a big grow?


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning.
TW is coming down any day. She looks pitiful as does the second picture, of medicine woman. These girls are on week 8 and MW is still mostly clear. TW is showing a couple of amber.
These leaves have looked like this for weeks. I am going to give a light nitrogen at flip next time and see if I can have leaves that are, oh i don't know, ALIVE at harvest.


----------



## 420_Osborn

Those plants still look good Rosebud!

I give my plants N at flip and then I continue giving them N until the stretch is mostly gone. So about 3 weeks of light "extra" Nitrogen.


----------



## bho_expertz

They really look good ... You are made a farmer !!!


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Ozo, thank you. I will do that next time.

bho, Thank you for stopping by. They really don't look good, the leaves that are left are bright yellow. But the buds look good huh.  I take a farmer as a compliment. Thanks!


----------



## bho_expertz

Huge compliment  ... The buds are quite impressive.


----------



## Roddy

AWESOME job, Rosie!!! I am stoked for you, let us know how the smoke is!!!! And don't worry, a good lady will look a little worn at the end of her cycle lol!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

very nice *Rosebud*...I too keep Nitro in the menu untill week 4 flower.  gonna be some nice smoke there Girl..  did ya clone it?..I like too because my first few runs with a new strain so I get a grip on her...A lot of my first runs realy sux  but they get better after figureing them out..Looking forward to the smoke report..untill then take care and be safe

:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you again* BHO*
Roddy, no kidding! Thanks.
Thanks 4u. Yes I did clone it
Here is some pic's of the chop today of Train wreck.


----------



## Rosebud

Can any of you tell me what it is with the weight. I seem to get the same amount off all these varieties. Whether it is Jack or WW or trainwreck. Is it the room size? My lights are good. just wondering.


----------



## 420_Osborn

What do ya want to know Rosebud?

I usually loose about a 2/3 to 3/4 of the wet weight...Ummm plants that I've finished with in larger pots have a larger yield...


----------



## 420_Osborn

Rose is that amount you get good? If not, maybe a longer veg...


----------



## Roddy

Right, if the plant was small on yield, you may want to go a bit bigger...provided you're fairly dialed in?


----------



## tcbud

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I am always excited to see your grows. they are so fabulous. and LARGE. I hope you can if you want to. How are you feeling? Are you up for a big grow?



This summer, we are (the plan now) gonna grow less plants than usual.  Last year I think we had 20 +/- in a 10x25 foot cage (aproximate).  This year we are gonna go with 8-10 plants.  Use amended soil instead of buying new and Nuting them within an inch of their lives while in Veg.  Hopefully we get some big plants.  It will all revolve around wether the clones we get reveg or not as to their size.  This nice weather makes me want to garden.  I am doing fine, and up for what ever we decide to grow! Bring on the Quail and Death to ALL Spider Mites!

Your Train Wreck looks so nice, Good Job!


----------



## Rosebud

TC, I i will be watching for your journal. Smaller does sound better after all the trimming you guys had to do. Sounds like a good plan. Are the quail beneficial?

Ozo and Roddy, My yields are fine, I just wonder why I get the same amount no matter the strains. I do get 1/4 of wet harvest too. 
air, lights, water, nutes, dirt, ......is it room size? just wondering, not huge deal.
Thanks you guys for stopping in.
I think I will take that medicine woman soon. Nine weeks and some amber showing, i think i will wait till it gets more amber. I think it is a good muscle relaxer.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

IMO....its the Light..if ya aint at ya Max  lumes per ft  then ya aint maximizing ya yield..we all know  3k  is minimum  and 5k  is ideal...I like to run closer to 7500k my self..this if we run same veg time and same container size..I need to go back and read up on y set up..for now I hope this helps

take care and be safe


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks 4u, I don't know how to tell how many lumens I have. I have a 400 W and 600 W. I just looked on the box and it doesn't say. I should know that huh. 
Thank you again.


----------



## Rosebud

Ok, so i am confused. If 600 W = 95,000 lumens
and a 400+ 45,000, then I have 150,000 lumens. Right? So what do I have peeps?


----------



## Gixxerman420

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Ok, so i am confused. If 600 W = 95,000 lumens
> and a 400+ 45,000, then I have 150,000 lumens. Right? So what do I have peeps?


assuming your lumens are correct... That seems right!


----------



## 420_Osborn

Whats your Sq Ft that the lights are over?

30 sq ft is the "ideal" Lumens per sq ft for you...thats 5K per...


----------



## Rosebud

I have 25 sq feet. So, back to my original question, why do i get the same yield no matter the strain? It is not that important, just find it weird.
How are you ozo?


----------



## Roddy

If it's a good yield, luck! If bad yield, well, maybe something is a bit off? How tight are the buds? Hard little nugs?


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Roddy, yes, it is all good, just curious.
I am about to close this journal. I just have the Medicine woman to come down.
I will start another one with my first seed grow.
I appreciate you all coming and helping me out. Thanks to all of you.


----------



## niteshft

Your gj has been fun to follow Rose, looking forward to the next.


----------



## 420_Osborn

So your lumens are good...

I'd say its veg time...Do you veg your plants for the same amount of time? 

I'm good Rose, school is gonna kill me  but I actually like my classes for the first time in a while....Chemistry, Administrative Management, and Manufacturing Safety.

I'll be lurking in your seed grow...


----------



## Roddy

I agree with 420, the size of the plant dictates the harvest, if all your plants are about the same save, you'll average around the same harvest...give or take a bit for strain and such!

I'm averaging around 6oz/plant.


----------



## Rosebud

That is awesome. I am getting about 3 ounces dried. Seems like it should be more for 4 months of growing, but I will get it dialed in I guess. I usually go into flower at around 25 inches and from clone I veg over a month.. Thanks Roddy.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Ok, so i am confused. If 600 W = 95,000 lumens
> and a 400+ 45,000, then I have 150,000 lumens. Right? So what do I have peeps?


 

you have 140,000 lumes  @ 25 sq ft  thats  5600lumes sq ft..:aok:

you got those in check. Im thinking you are spot on with yopur Harvest.


also remember the bulbs start loseing intesity after while..I replace mine every 3rd Harvest..just my thaughts...looking forward to your seed Grow


----------



## the chef

Add a flashlight!


----------



## Rosebud

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## FA$TCA$H

been a fun journey, thanx.


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Fast cash. I learned a lot.
How are you guys doing?


----------



## Rosebud

Ok, the sad end of a grow, but a happy end too. Does this bathtub flower room look sad?
The happy news is Medicine woman I think is beautiful and she smells good, no bad smell.  I will go take her down now.


----------



## slowmo77

looks pretty tasty there Rosebud. congrats on another harvest


----------



## my my

Rose, 
Slowmo took the words right out of my mouth!   Soooo..
:48:  
lol..
My My


----------



## Rosebud

Ok, thank you guys for being a big part of my grow.
Here is the cut Medicine Woman. She smells like jasmine, i am serious, it is the first plant harvested that I love the smell of. Very floral, not as strong as  jasmine, lovely.
Have not tried her yet, shall i come back and do a smoke report?
I hope you will join me for the seed and continuation of clones grow. If your sick of rosebud, i understand. I get sick of her sometimes too.. so wordy. I have not idea why i am writing in 3rd person. Must be the train wreck that helped me harvest. 
I got 12.5 oz's wet, so that will be 3 oz dried. I can't wait to smoke it. I was afraid it was going to be like WW as she looks very similar, seeing them side by side. But the smell is so different that I have hopes it wont be like WW. Not sure of the genetics, not a lot on it.







i:heart: you all!


----------



## Rosebud

ps: i think i will take a bath!!!!!!!:woohoo: :lama: :lama: :banana: :banana: :dancing: :clap: 

(i have been showering all along, i promise )


----------



## 420_Osborn

Looks good Rosebud! Thanks for a great journal

You have any sprouts yet?


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL

Beautiful flowers you ended up with there.


----------



## meetmrfist2

good job mom,hope she smokes as good as she looks....


----------



## niteshft

Nice and frosty, looks like a good candidate for hash.


----------



## Rosebud

I have a smoke report:
Train wreck: MY FAVORITE. Smells like fuel of some sort. Gives me energy, up high, smoked it all day yesterday, had a fun day. When I grew this a couple of years ago it had a lot of "popcorn", not so much under the 1000 watts, but still lots of small buds. I will remove the lower branches next time. I got 3.5 ounces and I am happy.

Another smoke report: Medicine Woman. She isn't dry but I vaped her last night. She is the lovely floral smell. I will get a weight when she is dry, but I like the high. Very relaxing body,  but my mind seemed to stay very alert. I want this to be my night time smoke. Since I dried it in the vaporizer, I am sure it will only improve with a slow dry and cure. I will keep it in my grow. Pretty happy with it.

Thanks again for all your help, my peeps.


----------



## kaotik

glad to hear you're enjoying these ones a bit more than the widow rose


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

I like the sound of that medicine woman. Where's she from?

  The smell and description of the high sounds like a strain I smoked once from the local vendor. He called it indigo one time, and lavender the next time, so I'm not sure what it really is. But it was one of the most floral smelling strain I've ever put my sense of smell on. I went to Tahiti one time and as I stepped off the plane in Moorea there was a mix of flowers in the air, gardenias was the strongest that I could make out.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh that sounds like heaven *KR*!
Gardenias. Beauty and smell.
 I have looked and looked for some info on Medicine Woman. I got it as a clone. At some point I thought it had a parent of WW. It's growth habit is just like WW. They looked like sisters but the smell is opposite and thankfully for me the stone is too.
If all you grew was medicine woman, no need for carbon filter.

Yes, *Kaotik*, I like it so much better. Course I like almost anything more then that particular pheno of WW.

Isn't it amazing how one plant, Marijuana, can have so many personalities, kinda like people I guess.


----------



## Roddy

Congrats on the medicine woman, Rosie, sounds great! I'm thrilled to hear this on the TW as well, will be the next plant (after Big Band...if she ever finishes) I harvest, a few weeks down the road!!

3.5oz, sweet!!


----------



## Rosebud

Well, I guess I am not done with this journal. Need to keep notes.
Transplanted clones of Med. Woman and TW to 5 gall pots.
Took the gold mom and put her in veg. Wondering if I can use MH and HPS together to veg?

 Took new clones of MW and TW to keep it going. I think I have decided to just clone from clone rather then keeping moms all summer.

Here is a pic of TW before being put in 5 gall smart pot. She  and MW has been vegged under 24/0 which is new to me..Thanks Hick and THG! I do believe it has maybe 1/4 more growth then with 18/6. I am learning still. looks nice huh?


----------



## tcbud

*Wonderful Journal and excellent results all the way around!*  Including the "too strong" WW, live and learn.

I dont think you are too wordy at all and speaking in the third person always lends fun to a journal I believe.  I get to be "Queen of the Garden" when I write my journal.  I am gonna have to check out your other thread I have seen up on the forum.

Have a wonderful Weekend and thank you for sharing this grow with us.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Thanks for the journey!  Glad you finally get to use your bathtub again.  If it was me I would roll a big joint and soak in a bubble bath to celebrate. 

-SSF-


----------



## 420_Osborn

You can veg under the mixed spectrum Rose!


----------



## faderharley

How's the re-veg going....Nice harvest on Med. Woman btw, is that strain like Medicine Man or I believe it's also called White Rhino? Will you be starting a new journal? Glad to see you got your bath-tub back....so with the new carbon filter and such what's next? New greenhouse? lol

Always a true pleasure to read, follow, learn from your grow journal....still sub'd 4ever w/u rosebud.....I'm counting down the days to ride again w/45+ days b4 my harvest, I plan to ride my fatboy the day I cut....take care dear freind


----------



## Rosebud

I am sooo glad to have you back in my journal Fader. Please know your depression is normal after what you have been through and you will get better.
I am unsure of Medicine Woman's genetics. Once I thought I read it had white widow in it's parentage, and it looks almost exactly like it growing. It smells so nice you would never know it was pot growing and wouldn't need a filter. It is kinda white too.

I did start a new journal on Mandala seeds. Looking for the perfect sativa you know. I would love it if you want to check in there. 

The Jack reveg is slow slow slow. I gave it nutes w/ N in it like you suggested, looks alive, but nothing going on. Should I take a pic for you to tell me what you think?
I am flowering my C Gold mom soon and I have another small start of her. I still like it. In fact I think I will go have some in your honor right now.
Hang in Fader, So glad you are ok. Be gentle with yourself and tell you wife, she rocks.


----------



## frankcos

Rosebud said:
			
		

> \has maybe 1/4 more growth then with 18/6. I am learning still. looks nice huh?
> View attachment 165250


Looks very healthy..


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Francos, It was quite root bound when I transplanted. It is a little wilty now, but I am sure it will be fine. Looking forward to compare harvests with the lights on 24 hours.

Thank you for checking in.


----------



## Gixxerman420

Looking good Rose... Especially when all I got to burn on is schwagg!!! YUCK!:doh: Oh well, in due time! Great harvest it seems, dry weight yet? Estimates?


----------



## Rosebud

I got 3.5 oz from the medicine woman. I was happy with that. Well, last week, you didn't have even crappy weed, so it will happen. You will make it happen.  Be good Gixx.


----------



## Gixxerman420

Will do will do! And you're right... Schwagg bag is better than no bag!


----------

